# Finally, My Dream Shop



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*First Things First*

All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.

You would think that I just moved in here…...but everything depends on getting the workshop up and running. I want to place an engineered wood floor in what will become the library, but I can't do that until I get the machines out of there, not to mention the rest of the existing carpet which I have been taking up piece by piece. I am missing end tables here and there, a bed headboard, some tables, etc. All depends on that workshop.

The contractor is going to put up the building and roof. His sub-contracted electrician will install some 240v and 110v circuits. The rest will be up to me and my dear friend Mike. I have made a floor plan and think I know where everything will be placed. I have hundreds of plans in my computer to choose from for all the tables, benches, cabinets, etc. which will be created and live in that shop.

I'll take some pictures as all goes along so that I can remember how it was before I finally got my shop!


----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


Calgirl,

A big congratulations on what sounds like a great start. I know it's an exciting time and the bginning of a dream come true.

I know it was for me. After all the planning and construction, and expense, when we were finished, and all the equipment ws moved in, it took me several days to start making sawdust. (Didn't want to get the place dirty.)

The shop has been a joy for me for many years - an absolute life-changer. And a number of wonderful projects have wandered out of its doors . . . for my home, for friends and, now for buyers.
I sincerely wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Lumber Jocks. Good luck on the shop. If you need help there is someone here who has had the same problem.
Tom


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great way to begin. Did you do a sketch-up model to determine where to place your equipment? Bob has done several sketch-up tutorials, and has shown how he can create a shop. If you make one of those, then you can move things around until you see that they fit how you want.

We are looking forward to the pictures. If you can, take a series of pictures from what the lot looks like now, until the shop is up. You will enjoy seeing the progress and be amazed when you look back at them.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see the progress. Congratulations on the new shop! I love shop progress pics and setup pics so get on with it! LOL


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Gonna give us a sneak preview of the floor plan? Can't wait to see some pics. Welcome to LumberJocks!


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


That sound good, A man needs his space (do not forget the fridge….)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


Yippee. How exciting


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


AAhh…a dream of mine as well. You might want to look at Sketchup for help in laying out the shop. This thread http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/joey/blog/1946 has a workshop layout I've been thinking of. The tools are all available for download but you will want to adjust table heights to match what you have.

Sounds like an exciting time. Good luck.


----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


Calgirl,

Just wanted to send you a picture of my shop (see previous post). It was taken 10 minutes after the County Inspector signed off on the construction. The overall building is 24' X 36' It is heated and has all required plumbing and electric. Interior is has 10' ceiling and is finished in drywall/ The shop is separated into 2 large areas, one for staining and finishing and one for shop equipment. Access is through two overhead doors. The best design feature. Makes it easy to deliver supplies and move things around.

The siding and trim is site-milled cedar. Added 12K to the construction cost. But matches the main house and the barn. Oh well, it's only money.

Good luck on yours. How exciting!!!</a>[URL=http://photobucket.com]


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


Looks great Bob. I like the cedar very much. Mine will be covered in Hardiboard to match the 2 car garage it will be next to. The front of the garage is stucco to match the house, but the new workshop will not be visible from the street as it will be directly behind the garage.

I opted for a sliding door instead of the garage doors because I didn't want the rails on the inside. And I plan to build a pocket sliding screen door that will disappear into the wall and not take up wall space. zI can hardly wait to start working on the inside of the shop. I want to be innovative in my cabinetry so that it looks clean and efficient. I can keep all the yard tools in the garage and maybe even make a space for finishing in there. I'm going to have a computer in the shop since I have a vast number of plans. graphics and techniques in my main computer that I will want to access. I have to figure out how to keep the dust away from the computer as I will want to use it during projects. I can't vent it outside because of the humidity…

I wish I had restroom facilities, but will have to "retire to the house", but I will have running water…for the coffee pot.

Do you have any good ideas how to insulate the cyclone/compressor noise? My units will be walled off within the shop, but I don't want to listen to the noise. I know I could do it if I wanted to spend megabucks on sound proofing materials, but I am looking for a more cost effective way out.


----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


Calgirl,

Unfortunately I could never come up with a good way to muffle compressor noise and the dust collection system. Compressor noise has not been a problem in as much as I use it only to drive pin/brad/finish nailers, which I don't really use that often. And once it pumps up to pressure, it stays quiet for the rest of the day.

The dust collector is something else. I've wired it to go on only when a dust producing power tool is operating, so I don't have to throw a separate switch. Does nothing for the noise, and I've kinda become use to it.

Your sliding doors will work fine. I work outside in the summer. No need for screening due to the fact that we live at 8,500 feet. Bugs don't seem to like the thin air. Do have an occasional deer wander up to the shop. And last year a young bear took a nap behind the shop. Not as cute and harmless as it may sound. Where you have baby bears, you generally have the mamas not too far away.

But that's life in the mountains. Wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## MartyS (Sep 15, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


I only have a very small dedicated wookworking shop (16'x16') so I was forced to build a small shed attached to the rear of it. I use the shed to house my compressor & dust collecter. Even through wood siding without insulation it is very quiet. Now that I've seen how well that works I question why anyone would take up shop space with those 2 items.

I live in a rural area of Florida, so I port the dust collector outward and at a slight angle toward the ground without a collection bag or bin. It spreads sawdust out over about 20 feet of reclained woods/Florida "lawn." I run my mower over this area anyway and that levels it a bit. The grass seems to love it and I can always start collecting it if it builds up too much. So far no dust problems elsewhere on the property.

I removed the pressure regulator from the compressor and mounted it, along with inlet & outlet pressure gauges, on the wall inside my shop for easy access. Works great so far. No noise problems in the shop.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


Marty, I toyed with exhausting the DC to the outside, but I decided against it because I'll be running a dehumidifier and an AC. Even tho I have been in Fla two years, I still have not acclimated to the humidity and heat. In San Jose, Ca., it is much, much dryer and the nights always got below 65 due to the fog coming in from SF bay. There are lots of things different here, most of them good, and I am very happy that I made the move. It's wonderful to be in a "efficient" state that has no state tax.

As for the shop, I may move the DC and compressor to a "lean to" on the outside in the future. I have one "close" neighbor who is close enough that I am concerned with noise and dust as well. I want to be able to work in the shop at whatever hour I please and so I have to be concerned with noise as the neighbor's bedrooms are on the shop side of the house. As it is right now, I will not even have windows when the shop first goes up, as I have asked the contractor to build without them so that I can decide just where I want them once I move in. He said that he will come back and install them for me at no charge. I also won't have a proper door (just the sliding door for unloading sheet goods, etc) at the rear of the building. I want to get into the shop before I decide where the door and windows should be, and I want to see how much light I will get from the 6- 2'x4' skylights. I live in a nice area, but am still concerned with keeping the shop secure as well, because of all the expensive machinery, etc. One of the big advantages of being retired is that I have plenty of time to do what I want to, and to take my time doing it! It is pretty rural here now, but gated communities have sprung up all over, along with two new shopping centers. I bought here to be away from the bustling city, but it seems it is following me. My community is fixed and most houses have from .5 acre to 4 or 5 acres, so I won't be crowded out at home at least!

Do you have any suggestions as to compressed air distribution throughout the shop? Should I go with copper or would schedule 40 pvc work? I was going to put it under the slab concrete, but have decided to put it in the walls and bring it out where needed. I have never heard of a quiet DC! What kind and size is yours? I admit that I am sensitive to noise tho. What kind of insulation did you use?

Thanks for your insights and help. Calgirl


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


Don't put your air lines under the slab. You won't be able to drain them. There is a lot of water that will collect in your system if you don't have a coalescing filter. There are a lot of tricks to running air lines. Make sure that you check them out.

PVC, no. Too easy to break.
Copper, no. Too expensive

Steel pipe, Yes. Cheap, Sturdy, easy to change in the future and add on to. I wouldn't run it in the walls either.

Here is a good example on how to plumb an air system:

http://www.tptools.com/statictext/airline-piping-diagram.pdf

Gary


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


Gary,
Thanks very much for the info and url. Those two pages contain everything I need to know. 
Calgirl


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


Gary Great Link. I'm [laming to place some air around my shop so I can use tools without having to run hoses all over the place.


----------



## MrAl (Sep 3, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


Hope this works. Calgirl, congratulations. Setting up a new shop is a wonderful, wonderful experience, sometimes frustrating but very satisfying. I've read through the comments and your responses. It seems as though you've already pulled out most of the info you need. Just a few thoughts on what has worked for me. Added an 8' step down slab to house my vac. system and upright air compressor. Extend that as far as you need across the back of your shop to house lawnmowers, etc. plywood storage. Extend your rafters in that area (mine ended up about 6' from the ground). Made my own doors-double to fit the opening with a standard swing door on the side. It's very quiet even without insulation. Marty S. this is your thought too. I used schedule 40 pvc (cost and ease of installation governed my decision). Steel is much preferred- Gary K. If you can afford to, now is the time to add the concrete slab at the rear. The yard is torn up, the contractors are there and you won't regret it. Also for everyones information-fellow lumberjock, Lee Jessberger's eezee-feed infeed table is the real deal. A question for miss debbie--will you be coming out with a poster for our shop walls? Something like Betty Grable-WW11. Stay safe all and be well. As I said in my profile I'm very new with computers, now let me see if I can turn this thing off. Al.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *First Things First*
> 
> All my adult life I have wanted a dedicated workshop, and finally it is about to come true! Tomorrow the owner of a tree service company will come by to plan for the four trees that have to be removed in order to place the foundation of my new shop. Don't worry about those four trees…....soon they will become projects and turnings! I don't know much about trees, but one is a pine about 8 stories high, one is a dead walnut, and the two others are some species unknown to me. In one week, the trees will be gone and the General Contractor will begin. My shop will be 22 feet long and about 36 wide. Under the concrete slab will be my 6" dust pipe which will come up here and there to service the machines which are currently in the garage and what will soon be my library. Thats right, I have a lathe, drill press, a brand new Bosch SCM saw, some new Bessey clamps, etc. in the house right now…there's just not enough room in the garage. In the foyer by the front door, I have a brand new Clear Vue cyclone in three boxes, a new Osborne mitre guage for my Unisaw, a Kreg pocket hole kit, etc.
> 
> ...


MrAl, Thanks for your insight. I really do appreciate the information those who have done this before me provide. Concerning the air compressor system, check out the link above which was provided by Gary, because on the second page this company presents a good argument for using black pipe. It makes a lot of sense to me, so that is the way I'm gonna go, I think. There is a great diagram showing all the items you need to keep your air tools in top condition too.

I plan to do simular construction to wall off my DC in the corner of the shop. I've gotten great suggestions for insulation, all the way from cardboard egg trays to the exotics that cost $60. a sheet. I still haven't made up my mind yet, but I have different scenarios to choose from thanks to the 'Jocks on this site. It is interesting that you and one other Jock have both said that their DC systems were not very noisey. Maybe I won't have to go to the chicken farm to insulate mine! I'll see.

I can live without Betty Grable on my shop wall, but can think of some male physiques which I wouldn't mind putting up. Maybe we can get all the Jocks to submit pictures, and we can do a calendar thing? I kinda like that idea !

My wonderful shop, should it ever appear, will be a separate building just behind my garage. Thankfully, all the garden equipment has found a home in the garage, so my workshop will be entirely for woodworking. I do plan to put a comfy reclining chair in there, for meditation (don't you know) and to rest my back which tires easily, but other than that, it's woodworking heaven.

As for computers, you did fine…don't know what the funny squiggleys are where apostrophes are supposed to be, but considering the lenght of time I have been computering and the thinking I had to do to figure out how to set up my Jocks page, you did great!


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*More on Preliminary Thinking about the Shop*

Thanks all, for your comments and ideas. I've been thinking about this shop for sooooo long and changed my mind so many times, but soon, as the building progresses, my options will be severely limited. Actually, after holding many ideas in my head, I happened upon Grizzly's web site, where they have a shop building program. It is somewhat limited, but was very helpful to me. I tried to use Sketch-Up, but the learning curve was too long for me, as I just had to get things down on paper! I will use Sketch-Up mostly for my projects, but first I have to take the tutorial that was posted here on Lumberjocks. What a great resourse! The computer program I did use in addition to Grizzly's was Excel. I just set up a graph page and started drawing my wood machines onto the graph. That's how I figured out where to put the dedicated 220v outlets and the dust collection system.
I did a lot of research on dust collectors and found that their advertising is somewhat deceptive. They tell us that such & such unit puts out 1800 CFM, but what they don't tell you is that it's 1800 CFM right at the cyclone outlet…...now down the line you'll be lucky to get 900 CFM. I found this site written by Bill Pentz where he has posted exhaustive research into all aspects of dust collection. Out of his research, Clear Vue Cyclones was born. I will soon be able to give working data on just how good these units are, but I expect to be pleased.

As suggested, I will post pictures of before, during and after. It's going to be great fun watching the building go up! The contractor sent me a set of preliminary engineering plans, then he came out again to talk with me about any changes. He is going to get all done to the point before pouring the monolithic cement floor, and then give Mike and I a weekend to construct the dust collection piping. Then he will come out that following Monday and pour the cement. I guess the electrician will have to do some work prior to the cement because I have electrical outlets coming out of the floor where some of the machinery will stand.

Please feel free to include any suggestions you may have. They are helpful for things I have not thought of and also to confirm that I'm on the right track. One of the things very different about Florida is the humidity. So I have gotten a thermostatically controlled dehumidifier which I will mount somewhere out of the way so that the wood and I can co-exist more comfortably. After living in California, this humidity is taking some getting used to, I can tell you.

Thanks for all your comments and suggestions.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *More on Preliminary Thinking about the Shop*
> 
> Thanks all, for your comments and ideas. I've been thinking about this shop for sooooo long and changed my mind so many times, but soon, as the building progresses, my options will be severely limited. Actually, after holding many ideas in my head, I happened upon Grizzly's web site, where they have a shop building program. It is somewhat limited, but was very helpful to me. I tried to use Sketch-Up, but the learning curve was too long for me, as I just had to get things down on paper! I will use Sketch-Up mostly for my projects, but first I have to take the tutorial that was posted here on Lumberjocks. What a great resourse! The computer program I did use in addition to Grizzly's was Excel. I just set up a graph page and started drawing my wood machines onto the graph. That's how I figured out where to put the dedicated 220v outlets and the dust collection system.
> I did a lot of research on dust collectors and found that their advertising is somewhat deceptive. They tell us that such & such unit puts out 1800 CFM, but what they don't tell you is that it's 1800 CFM right at the cyclone outlet…...now down the line you'll be lucky to get 900 CFM. I found this site written by Bill Pentz where he has posted exhaustive research into all aspects of dust collection. Out of his research, Clear Vue Cyclones was born. I will soon be able to give working data on just how good these units are, but I expect to be pleased.
> ...


Building a new shop is exciting! I had many hours of quality daydreaming during my shop rebuild.
Bill Pentz is a wealth of information about dust collection. I bought the ClearVue cyclone after studying Bill's site for hours (don't forget to tip), and let me tell you, it sucks. In a good way! You will be pleased, I'm sure.
One thing I discovered- instead of trying to force 6" hose over pipe, you can easily insert the hose into the bell end of PVC S&D pipe or a coupler instead. Much, much easier!


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *More on Preliminary Thinking about the Shop*
> 
> Thanks all, for your comments and ideas. I've been thinking about this shop for sooooo long and changed my mind so many times, but soon, as the building progresses, my options will be severely limited. Actually, after holding many ideas in my head, I happened upon Grizzly's web site, where they have a shop building program. It is somewhat limited, but was very helpful to me. I tried to use Sketch-Up, but the learning curve was too long for me, as I just had to get things down on paper! I will use Sketch-Up mostly for my projects, but first I have to take the tutorial that was posted here on Lumberjocks. What a great resourse! The computer program I did use in addition to Grizzly's was Excel. I just set up a graph page and started drawing my wood machines onto the graph. That's how I figured out where to put the dedicated 220v outlets and the dust collection system.
> I did a lot of research on dust collectors and found that their advertising is somewhat deceptive. They tell us that such & such unit puts out 1800 CFM, but what they don't tell you is that it's 1800 CFM right at the cyclone outlet…...now down the line you'll be lucky to get 900 CFM. I found this site written by Bill Pentz where he has posted exhaustive research into all aspects of dust collection. Out of his research, Clear Vue Cyclones was born. I will soon be able to give working data on just how good these units are, but I expect to be pleased.
> ...


MyronW,
Thanks for the heart attack! I got to the point in your comment where you said my new dust collector "SUCKS" and I immediately had chest pain! Here I am, with the new collector not even out of the boxes yet and someone is telling me it "SUCKS". It took several minutes for your next comment to sink in…where you said, "In a good way". Thanks so much for the tip about 6" hose fitting into the bell end of the S & D pipe and couplers! That bit of info will make the job much easier. I have been worried about making all of the connections. I'm going to run a cable in the S & D and bring it out the side of the pipe about 4" above the cement slab. That way, if I get a blockage, I will have easy access to a way to clean out the pipe by disconnecting the coupling, accessing the cable and attaching something to the other end and pulling it thru. Once all the S & D in laying under the concrete slab, there's no access to it except above slab level.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *More on Preliminary Thinking about the Shop*
> 
> Thanks all, for your comments and ideas. I've been thinking about this shop for sooooo long and changed my mind so many times, but soon, as the building progresses, my options will be severely limited. Actually, after holding many ideas in my head, I happened upon Grizzly's web site, where they have a shop building program. It is somewhat limited, but was very helpful to me. I tried to use Sketch-Up, but the learning curve was too long for me, as I just had to get things down on paper! I will use Sketch-Up mostly for my projects, but first I have to take the tutorial that was posted here on Lumberjocks. What a great resourse! The computer program I did use in addition to Grizzly's was Excel. I just set up a graph page and started drawing my wood machines onto the graph. That's how I figured out where to put the dedicated 220v outlets and the dust collection system.
> I did a lot of research on dust collectors and found that their advertising is somewhat deceptive. They tell us that such & such unit puts out 1800 CFM, but what they don't tell you is that it's 1800 CFM right at the cyclone outlet…...now down the line you'll be lucky to get 900 CFM. I found this site written by Bill Pentz where he has posted exhaustive research into all aspects of dust collection. Out of his research, Clear Vue Cyclones was born. I will soon be able to give working data on just how good these units are, but I expect to be pleased.
> ...


Sorry for the near coronary! (hehe)
My electrician put in a neat trick for the cyclone, too. I bought the relay that Ed Morgano specified, and Sparky mounted it at shoulder height next to the cyclone in a NEMA box. The 220V circuit is dedicated for the motor, and the relay is wired in a 3-way configuration, with one switch at the relay, and the other at the light panel near the man-door. That makes it easy to get to from anywhere in the shop. If I could find a wireless system that would work with the 3-way, I'd get it, but no joy yet.

Do you have your lighting worked out? I designed mine so that I would have 100 foot-candles throughout the shop. It makes it so much easier to see. We used commercial fixtures, with electronic ballasts. No flicker! 18 2-tube fixtures in 3 rows of 3 (2 each, end-to-end). The lights are on 2 circuits, with one circuit controlling 4 sets and the other controlling 5 sets. That way I can adjust the brightness somewhat.

If you'd like, I'll post some detailed pictures of my shop. There's a couple now in the Workshop section of LJ. Sparky also took 167 pictures of the wiring before the walls were closed up, so there's some interesting stuff in there, too.

Myron


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *More on Preliminary Thinking about the Shop*
> 
> Thanks all, for your comments and ideas. I've been thinking about this shop for sooooo long and changed my mind so many times, but soon, as the building progresses, my options will be severely limited. Actually, after holding many ideas in my head, I happened upon Grizzly's web site, where they have a shop building program. It is somewhat limited, but was very helpful to me. I tried to use Sketch-Up, but the learning curve was too long for me, as I just had to get things down on paper! I will use Sketch-Up mostly for my projects, but first I have to take the tutorial that was posted here on Lumberjocks. What a great resourse! The computer program I did use in addition to Grizzly's was Excel. I just set up a graph page and started drawing my wood machines onto the graph. That's how I figured out where to put the dedicated 220v outlets and the dust collection system.
> I did a lot of research on dust collectors and found that their advertising is somewhat deceptive. They tell us that such & such unit puts out 1800 CFM, but what they don't tell you is that it's 1800 CFM right at the cyclone outlet…...now down the line you'll be lucky to get 900 CFM. I found this site written by Bill Pentz where he has posted exhaustive research into all aspects of dust collection. Out of his research, Clear Vue Cyclones was born. I will soon be able to give working data on just how good these units are, but I expect to be pleased.
> ...


Myron,
Well, I just posted some pics. One is my drawing to the general contractor which he sent on to the engineer to be used in his drawings. The next two are the engineers concept of two views of the shop. The sliding barn door is going to be moved to the West wall and I am having my driveway extended beside the existing garage to the entry of the workshop.

Lighting:
Actually, all I have done is have the engineer draw in electrical boxes (and wiring) in the rafters. I have not done much planning for the lights….important as they are! I was going to get commercial fixtures flourescent. That's as far as I got. Your help is appreciated.

Dust Collector Electrical: 
I think some kind of "off-on" remote came with the cyclone. I'll have to open the boxes and find out.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *More on Preliminary Thinking about the Shop*
> 
> Thanks all, for your comments and ideas. I've been thinking about this shop for sooooo long and changed my mind so many times, but soon, as the building progresses, my options will be severely limited. Actually, after holding many ideas in my head, I happened upon Grizzly's web site, where they have a shop building program. It is somewhat limited, but was very helpful to me. I tried to use Sketch-Up, but the learning curve was too long for me, as I just had to get things down on paper! I will use Sketch-Up mostly for my projects, but first I have to take the tutorial that was posted here on Lumberjocks. What a great resourse! The computer program I did use in addition to Grizzly's was Excel. I just set up a graph page and started drawing my wood machines onto the graph. That's how I figured out where to put the dedicated 220v outlets and the dust collection system.
> I did a lot of research on dust collectors and found that their advertising is somewhat deceptive. They tell us that such & such unit puts out 1800 CFM, but what they don't tell you is that it's 1800 CFM right at the cyclone outlet…...now down the line you'll be lucky to get 900 CFM. I found this site written by Bill Pentz where he has posted exhaustive research into all aspects of dust collection. Out of his research, Clear Vue Cyclones was born. I will soon be able to give working data on just how good these units are, but I expect to be pleased.
> ...


I did the same thing. Moving from California that is, but to Texas so I know what you mean about the humidity.

I moved to a .75 acre lot and the first thing I did was to build my dream shop which you can see at:

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/GaryK/workshop

Gary


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*Those Trees Don't Want To Go*

Well, the trees still stand due to rain. Monday we cancelled the removal. Tuesday we cancelled the removal. Thursday is the next date the "Tree People" could commit to, so we will see. I can tell you that on Tuesday night at 8 P.M. it is raining hard and soon I will have to look for those big ship anchors to weight my house down!

The water table is two shovels deep in these parts so "ponds" well up easily. In fact, there is a formal Florida Retention Pond behind my property. I guess the water has to go somewhere! The good thing is that it is really cheap to drill for water! I have two wells, one which irrigates my property and one for the house. My home is in a gated community and the residents here voted down a city proposal to bring city water to our homes. Why pay for what is free? Well water works fine and with a good softener/filter, is near city quality. Many homes in these parts are on wells.

I will upload three pics of the area behind the garage where the new workshop will live…..if it ever stops raining, that is. It looks pretty scruffy now, but the "Tree People" promise to fix that…...someday.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Those Trees Don't Want To Go*
> 
> Well, the trees still stand due to rain. Monday we cancelled the removal. Tuesday we cancelled the removal. Thursday is the next date the "Tree People" could commit to, so we will see. I can tell you that on Tuesday night at 8 P.M. it is raining hard and soon I will have to look for those big ship anchors to weight my house down!
> 
> ...


Hello Calgirl;
--pardon my sense of humor, but I was just thinking that maybe…." the trees called the 'rain people' to cancel out the 'tree people'....oh well it really has been a long day….LOL

Lookin' forward to seeing some activity at your new shop soon….
Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Those Trees Don't Want To Go*
> 
> Well, the trees still stand due to rain. Monday we cancelled the removal. Tuesday we cancelled the removal. Thursday is the next date the "Tree People" could commit to, so we will see. I can tell you that on Tuesday night at 8 P.M. it is raining hard and soon I will have to look for those big ship anchors to weight my house down!
> 
> ...


The tree's are calling for help.

I hope you plan on resurrecting the wood for something beautiful.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*The Rain Stopped...Now I have Tadpoles !*

Well, it rained intermittantly for 5 days and today was the first "dry" day. My contractor could not submit the plans to the city for the permit because of something about a boat and a guy named Columbus. The "Tree People" have been itchin' to make some logs for my turning and wood stock, but alas, some tadpoles(?) are swimming in the "pond" which has taken over where my shop footing will be and the "Tree People can't do their thing in hip boots. We're going to try to do the tree work Wednesday. Tomorrow I'm going to help nature and try to find some place to sump the "pond" to.

The contractor hopes he will be able to get the short version of the permit approval process which is done while he waits. Other than that it will take about five days. Things are slow right now in the building industry tho, and I suspect the city has a few minutes to spare to approve the permit sooner than five days. He plans to get the cement people in first to bring the fill for the shop and prepare for the extension to the site off of my driveway. There is a small patch of cement about 4' x 5' which is located eight feet off of the side of the garage, and in the path to where the sliding door into my shop will be. I have no earthly idea why it is there or what it was used for. It came with the house which I bought 2 years ago. I see the original owners occassionally as their parents live next door…..maybe I'll ask if I think of it.

I wonder if I'll ever see the start of this workshop!

Go Jaguars! They were great Sunday, yes?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *The Rain Stopped...Now I have Tadpoles !*
> 
> Well, it rained intermittantly for 5 days and today was the first "dry" day. My contractor could not submit the plans to the city for the permit because of something about a boat and a guy named Columbus. The "Tree People" have been itchin' to make some logs for my turning and wood stock, but alas, some tadpoles(?) are swimming in the "pond" which has taken over where my shop footing will be and the "Tree People can't do their thing in hip boots. We're going to try to do the tree work Wednesday. Tomorrow I'm going to help nature and try to find some place to sump the "pond" to.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. They are not endangered tadpoles are they?


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *The Rain Stopped...Now I have Tadpoles !*
> 
> Well, it rained intermittantly for 5 days and today was the first "dry" day. My contractor could not submit the plans to the city for the permit because of something about a boat and a guy named Columbus. The "Tree People" have been itchin' to make some logs for my turning and wood stock, but alas, some tadpoles(?) are swimming in the "pond" which has taken over where my shop footing will be and the "Tree People can't do their thing in hip boots. We're going to try to do the tree work Wednesday. Tomorrow I'm going to help nature and try to find some place to sump the "pond" to.
> 
> ...


Damn, I hope not! Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *The Rain Stopped...Now I have Tadpoles !*
> 
> Well, it rained intermittantly for 5 days and today was the first "dry" day. My contractor could not submit the plans to the city for the permit because of something about a boat and a guy named Columbus. The "Tree People" have been itchin' to make some logs for my turning and wood stock, but alas, some tadpoles(?) are swimming in the "pond" which has taken over where my shop footing will be and the "Tree People can't do their thing in hip boots. We're going to try to do the tree work Wednesday. Tomorrow I'm going to help nature and try to find some place to sump the "pond" to.
> 
> ...


that would definitely test your patience! ha.

You must be doing a lot of meditating or something to stay calm through this waiting period.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *The Rain Stopped...Now I have Tadpoles !*
> 
> Well, it rained intermittantly for 5 days and today was the first "dry" day. My contractor could not submit the plans to the city for the permit because of something about a boat and a guy named Columbus. The "Tree People" have been itchin' to make some logs for my turning and wood stock, but alas, some tadpoles(?) are swimming in the "pond" which has taken over where my shop footing will be and the "Tree People can't do their thing in hip boots. We're going to try to do the tree work Wednesday. Tomorrow I'm going to help nature and try to find some place to sump the "pond" to.
> 
> ...


For heavens sake don't let the EPA know you have tadpoles!!!!!!!!!! Maybe it will quit raining so you can get to work. Good luck.
Tom


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *The Rain Stopped...Now I have Tadpoles !*
> 
> Well, it rained intermittantly for 5 days and today was the first "dry" day. My contractor could not submit the plans to the city for the permit because of something about a boat and a guy named Columbus. The "Tree People" have been itchin' to make some logs for my turning and wood stock, but alas, some tadpoles(?) are swimming in the "pond" which has taken over where my shop footing will be and the "Tree People can't do their thing in hip boots. We're going to try to do the tree work Wednesday. Tomorrow I'm going to help nature and try to find some place to sump the "pond" to.
> 
> ...


And for goodness sake don't let the gators get you!


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*Do tadpoles jump? ~ And, I GOT GOOD NEWS TODAY, I THINK.*

Whatever is in the "pond" where my shop will soon be jumps. They are tiny things so I can't describe them but they jumped out of the way as I paddled thru on my tractor lawn mower. At times I needed fins and I almost got stuck several times in the mud. But, be it known that I was successful in cutting the water off at grass height, and we are good to go for the tree trimming tomorrow. The "Tree People" are going to bring something to lay down over some of the mud, and I suggested to them last night that they might want to stop at the nursery and get some bales of pine straw to improve the working conditions.

And the *GOOD NEWS* is:

Here's a copy of the email sent to me by the general contractor:

"The permit ap. was denied because a window flashing detail was missing The designer will have corrections done today, we will resubmit tomorrow. Zoning did approve so we should have permit tomorrow. I will be meeting my conc. Sub tomorrow late morning to go over job. You do not need to be there. Thanks"

Is the shop *really* going to happen?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Do tadpoles jump? ~ And, I GOT GOOD NEWS TODAY, I THINK.*
> 
> Whatever is in the "pond" where my shop will soon be jumps. They are tiny things so I can't describe them but they jumped out of the way as I paddled thru on my tractor lawn mower. At times I needed fins and I almost got stuck several times in the mud. But, be it known that I was successful in cutting the water off at grass height, and we are good to go for the tree trimming tomorrow. The "Tree People" are going to bring something to lay down over some of the mud, and I suggested to them last night that they might want to stop at the nursery and get some bales of pine straw to improve the working conditions.
> 
> ...


It will. You will over come all that is in your way… (I can tell)


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Do tadpoles jump? ~ And, I GOT GOOD NEWS TODAY, I THINK.*
> 
> Whatever is in the "pond" where my shop will soon be jumps. They are tiny things so I can't describe them but they jumped out of the way as I paddled thru on my tractor lawn mower. At times I needed fins and I almost got stuck several times in the mud. But, be it known that I was successful in cutting the water off at grass height, and we are good to go for the tree trimming tomorrow. The "Tree People" are going to bring something to lay down over some of the mud, and I suggested to them last night that they might want to stop at the nursery and get some bales of pine straw to improve the working conditions.
> 
> ...


You are sooo lucky! I am totally jealous! I want a dedicated shop in the worst way. Can you post the plans or some elevations so we could se what it will look like? That must be so exciting, to be kicking off construction!
I see you are a climber! I worked in the CATV construction industry for a long time, I have gaffed my share of poles…I also worked in telecom for a long time but not for telco, I did PBX install and maint. Good luck


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Do tadpoles jump? ~ And, I GOT GOOD NEWS TODAY, I THINK.*
> 
> Whatever is in the "pond" where my shop will soon be jumps. They are tiny things so I can't describe them but they jumped out of the way as I paddled thru on my tractor lawn mower. At times I needed fins and I almost got stuck several times in the mud. But, be it known that I was successful in cutting the water off at grass height, and we are good to go for the tree trimming tomorrow. The "Tree People" are going to bring something to lay down over some of the mud, and I suggested to them last night that they might want to stop at the nursery and get some bales of pine straw to improve the working conditions.
> 
> ...


sounds like it is getting REALLY close …. I'm on the edge of my seat!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Do tadpoles jump? ~ And, I GOT GOOD NEWS TODAY, I THINK.*
> 
> Whatever is in the "pond" where my shop will soon be jumps. They are tiny things so I can't describe them but they jumped out of the way as I paddled thru on my tractor lawn mower. At times I needed fins and I almost got stuck several times in the mud. But, be it known that I was successful in cutting the water off at grass height, and we are good to go for the tree trimming tomorrow. The "Tree People" are going to bring something to lay down over some of the mud, and I suggested to them last night that they might want to stop at the nursery and get some bales of pine straw to improve the working conditions.
> 
> ...


It's comin'! It's comin'!! Keep us posted.
Tom


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Do tadpoles jump? ~ And, I GOT GOOD NEWS TODAY, I THINK.*
> 
> Whatever is in the "pond" where my shop will soon be jumps. They are tiny things so I can't describe them but they jumped out of the way as I paddled thru on my tractor lawn mower. At times I needed fins and I almost got stuck several times in the mud. But, be it known that I was successful in cutting the water off at grass height, and we are good to go for the tree trimming tomorrow. The "Tree People" are going to bring something to lay down over some of the mud, and I suggested to them last night that they might want to stop at the nursery and get some bales of pine straw to improve the working conditions.
> 
> ...


DOAH! I looked at the other blog entries and you did post some elevations! looks cool…


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*Good to Go*

Well, the stumps are ground and we're ready to start bringing in the fill and preparing the foundation this week. We have the permit and zoning approval. The cement sub came out and placed flags for the extension off of the driveway, and also to demark where the foundation of the shop will sit. My contractor says that it will take 4 trucks of fill for the driveway extension and the shop foundation. They are going to have to approach the shop on the grass beside the driveway and will cap a couple of sprinkler heads. For my part, Mike & I went to the big box store and bought 11 - 10 foot lengths of S&D pipe plus the necessary wyes and sweeps for my underslab dust collection system. A whopping $650.00 worth! We are going to lay it out in the back yard and then after they have the foundation marked out, we will measure twice and cut the pipe to length to have the entire underground system ready to place when the contractor tells me he is ready for it. I expect that the shop slab will be poured by next Thursday. The driveway extension will not be poured until all the big trucks for the building phase are done and gone. So, all is ready to go and I'm excited beyond belief !


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Good to Go*
> 
> Well, the stumps are ground and we're ready to start bringing in the fill and preparing the foundation this week. We have the permit and zoning approval. The cement sub came out and placed flags for the extension off of the driveway, and also to demark where the foundation of the shop will sit. My contractor says that it will take 4 trucks of fill for the driveway extension and the shop foundation. They are going to have to approach the shop on the grass beside the driveway and will cap a couple of sprinkler heads. For my part, Mike & I went to the big box store and bought 11 - 10 foot lengths of S&D pipe plus the necessary wyes and sweeps for my underslab dust collection system. A whopping $650.00 worth! We are going to lay it out in the back yard and then after they have the foundation marked out, we will measure twice and cut the pipe to length to have the entire underground system ready to place when the contractor tells me he is ready for it. I expect that the shop slab will be poured by next Thursday. The driveway extension will not be poured until all the big trucks for the building phase are done and gone. So, all is ready to go and I'm excited beyond belief !


YEA-RAH!!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Good to Go*
> 
> Well, the stumps are ground and we're ready to start bringing in the fill and preparing the foundation this week. We have the permit and zoning approval. The cement sub came out and placed flags for the extension off of the driveway, and also to demark where the foundation of the shop will sit. My contractor says that it will take 4 trucks of fill for the driveway extension and the shop foundation. They are going to have to approach the shop on the grass beside the driveway and will cap a couple of sprinkler heads. For my part, Mike & I went to the big box store and bought 11 - 10 foot lengths of S&D pipe plus the necessary wyes and sweeps for my underslab dust collection system. A whopping $650.00 worth! We are going to lay it out in the back yard and then after they have the foundation marked out, we will measure twice and cut the pipe to length to have the entire underground system ready to place when the contractor tells me he is ready for it. I expect that the shop slab will be poured by next Thursday. The driveway extension will not be poured until all the big trucks for the building phase are done and gone. So, all is ready to go and I'm excited beyond belief !


Thanks for the update. Good to go, is good to hear.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Good to Go*
> 
> Well, the stumps are ground and we're ready to start bringing in the fill and preparing the foundation this week. We have the permit and zoning approval. The cement sub came out and placed flags for the extension off of the driveway, and also to demark where the foundation of the shop will sit. My contractor says that it will take 4 trucks of fill for the driveway extension and the shop foundation. They are going to have to approach the shop on the grass beside the driveway and will cap a couple of sprinkler heads. For my part, Mike & I went to the big box store and bought 11 - 10 foot lengths of S&D pipe plus the necessary wyes and sweeps for my underslab dust collection system. A whopping $650.00 worth! We are going to lay it out in the back yard and then after they have the foundation marked out, we will measure twice and cut the pipe to length to have the entire underground system ready to place when the contractor tells me he is ready for it. I expect that the shop slab will be poured by next Thursday. The driveway extension will not be poured until all the big trucks for the building phase are done and gone. So, all is ready to go and I'm excited beyond belief !


sweet-it's REAL now.. you are definitely building your dream shop! How exciting.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Good to Go*
> 
> Well, the stumps are ground and we're ready to start bringing in the fill and preparing the foundation this week. We have the permit and zoning approval. The cement sub came out and placed flags for the extension off of the driveway, and also to demark where the foundation of the shop will sit. My contractor says that it will take 4 trucks of fill for the driveway extension and the shop foundation. They are going to have to approach the shop on the grass beside the driveway and will cap a couple of sprinkler heads. For my part, Mike & I went to the big box store and bought 11 - 10 foot lengths of S&D pipe plus the necessary wyes and sweeps for my underslab dust collection system. A whopping $650.00 worth! We are going to lay it out in the back yard and then after they have the foundation marked out, we will measure twice and cut the pipe to length to have the entire underground system ready to place when the contractor tells me he is ready for it. I expect that the shop slab will be poured by next Thursday. The driveway extension will not be poured until all the big trucks for the building phase are done and gone. So, all is ready to go and I'm excited beyond belief !


Well, I clicked hoping for pictures. I feel betrayed…abandoned…the feeling of dread and despair. Oh the humanity!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Good to Go*
> 
> Well, the stumps are ground and we're ready to start bringing in the fill and preparing the foundation this week. We have the permit and zoning approval. The cement sub came out and placed flags for the extension off of the driveway, and also to demark where the foundation of the shop will sit. My contractor says that it will take 4 trucks of fill for the driveway extension and the shop foundation. They are going to have to approach the shop on the grass beside the driveway and will cap a couple of sprinkler heads. For my part, Mike & I went to the big box store and bought 11 - 10 foot lengths of S&D pipe plus the necessary wyes and sweeps for my underslab dust collection system. A whopping $650.00 worth! We are going to lay it out in the back yard and then after they have the foundation marked out, we will measure twice and cut the pipe to length to have the entire underground system ready to place when the contractor tells me he is ready for it. I expect that the shop slab will be poured by next Thursday. The driveway extension will not be poured until all the big trucks for the building phase are done and gone. So, all is ready to go and I'm excited beyond belief !


poor Tom…


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*There is Certainly No Drought Here!*

You would think that the trades would take Sunday off especially since it continues to rain intermittantly, but the electrician just left after installing the outlets that will be in the middle of the slab. The form (cement people) fellows were here yesterday afternoon placing rebar in the foundation and doing a little more compacting. I think they are going to try to pour cement tomorrow, however, the plastic barrier has not been placed and a part of the form where they drove their mini-tractor out has not been installed. The contractor said they would pour Monday, so I guess they will finish up in the morning. I am not at all confident that there are not chunks of dirt, shavings, and rain water in the dust collection system pipe. Don't know where I'm going to get a blower big enough to blow the piping clean and dry. I guess I'll cross that road later. I love the rain, but this is rediculous. I hear how America is in great need of water, and Georgia is rationing what they have left, but Northeastern Florida is just fine! It's been raining off and on for a week, sometimes heavily. There are rain "ponds" all over and our city retention ponds are full.

I'm bushed. I had to mow the lawn and blow the driveway because I was afraid the neighbors would start a petition to ask me to move if I didn't clean up the construction mess around the property! However, I've nothing planned except the Jaguars football game for the rest of the day, and I need the rest. The construction on top of the normal stuff has left me exhausted.

I can't help thinking about Myron and what he must be dealing with there in San Diego. I'm sure everything in his home smells of smoke, and there is a greasy smoke glaze on everything. He must be very tired also. And I'll just bet he's helping out his neighbors too. I'd be happy to lend the people of San Diego some of our North Florida rain!

Calgirl


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *There is Certainly No Drought Here!*
> 
> You would think that the trades would take Sunday off especially since it continues to rain intermittantly, but the electrician just left after installing the outlets that will be in the middle of the slab. The form (cement people) fellows were here yesterday afternoon placing rebar in the foundation and doing a little more compacting. I think they are going to try to pour cement tomorrow, however, the plastic barrier has not been placed and a part of the form where they drove their mini-tractor out has not been installed. The contractor said they would pour Monday, so I guess they will finish up in the morning. I am not at all confident that there are not chunks of dirt, shavings, and rain water in the dust collection system pipe. Don't know where I'm going to get a blower big enough to blow the piping clean and dry. I guess I'll cross that road later. I love the rain, but this is rediculous. I hear how America is in great need of water, and Georgia is rationing what they have left, but Northeastern Florida is just fine! It's been raining off and on for a week, sometimes heavily. There are rain "ponds" all over and our city retention ponds are full.
> 
> ...


savour your time of rest!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *There is Certainly No Drought Here!*
> 
> You would think that the trades would take Sunday off especially since it continues to rain intermittantly, but the electrician just left after installing the outlets that will be in the middle of the slab. The form (cement people) fellows were here yesterday afternoon placing rebar in the foundation and doing a little more compacting. I think they are going to try to pour cement tomorrow, however, the plastic barrier has not been placed and a part of the form where they drove their mini-tractor out has not been installed. The contractor said they would pour Monday, so I guess they will finish up in the morning. I am not at all confident that there are not chunks of dirt, shavings, and rain water in the dust collection system pipe. Don't know where I'm going to get a blower big enough to blow the piping clean and dry. I guess I'll cross that road later. I love the rain, but this is rediculous. I hear how America is in great need of water, and Georgia is rationing what they have left, but Northeastern Florida is just fine! It's been raining off and on for a week, sometimes heavily. There are rain "ponds" all over and our city retention ponds are full.
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *There is Certainly No Drought Here!*
> 
> You would think that the trades would take Sunday off especially since it continues to rain intermittantly, but the electrician just left after installing the outlets that will be in the middle of the slab. The form (cement people) fellows were here yesterday afternoon placing rebar in the foundation and doing a little more compacting. I think they are going to try to pour cement tomorrow, however, the plastic barrier has not been placed and a part of the form where they drove their mini-tractor out has not been installed. The contractor said they would pour Monday, so I guess they will finish up in the morning. I am not at all confident that there are not chunks of dirt, shavings, and rain water in the dust collection system pipe. Don't know where I'm going to get a blower big enough to blow the piping clean and dry. I guess I'll cross that road later. I love the rain, but this is rediculous. I hear how America is in great need of water, and Georgia is rationing what they have left, but Northeastern Florida is just fine! It's been raining off and on for a week, sometimes heavily. There are rain "ponds" all over and our city retention ponds are full.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the game. And back to work tomorrow,


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *There is Certainly No Drought Here!*
> 
> You would think that the trades would take Sunday off especially since it continues to rain intermittantly, but the electrician just left after installing the outlets that will be in the middle of the slab. The form (cement people) fellows were here yesterday afternoon placing rebar in the foundation and doing a little more compacting. I think they are going to try to pour cement tomorrow, however, the plastic barrier has not been placed and a part of the form where they drove their mini-tractor out has not been installed. The contractor said they would pour Monday, so I guess they will finish up in the morning. I am not at all confident that there are not chunks of dirt, shavings, and rain water in the dust collection system pipe. Don't know where I'm going to get a blower big enough to blow the piping clean and dry. I guess I'll cross that road later. I love the rain, but this is rediculous. I hear how America is in great need of water, and Georgia is rationing what they have left, but Northeastern Florida is just fine! It's been raining off and on for a week, sometimes heavily. There are rain "ponds" all over and our city retention ponds are full.
> 
> ...


Nice to see another North Florida woodworker!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *There is Certainly No Drought Here!*
> 
> You would think that the trades would take Sunday off especially since it continues to rain intermittantly, but the electrician just left after installing the outlets that will be in the middle of the slab. The form (cement people) fellows were here yesterday afternoon placing rebar in the foundation and doing a little more compacting. I think they are going to try to pour cement tomorrow, however, the plastic barrier has not been placed and a part of the form where they drove their mini-tractor out has not been installed. The contractor said they would pour Monday, so I guess they will finish up in the morning. I am not at all confident that there are not chunks of dirt, shavings, and rain water in the dust collection system pipe. Don't know where I'm going to get a blower big enough to blow the piping clean and dry. I guess I'll cross that road later. I love the rain, but this is rediculous. I hear how America is in great need of water, and Georgia is rationing what they have left, but Northeastern Florida is just fine! It's been raining off and on for a week, sometimes heavily. There are rain "ponds" all over and our city retention ponds are full.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're having fun! Let's see some photo's, if you get a chance.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*Rest Stop !*

Wow, I'm bushed. Everything is as cleaned up as it is going to be, Someone on the cement crew liked candy bars because there are at least 6 wrappers scattered about, but my back is too sore to pick them up tonight. The lumber will be delivered tomorrow. My contractor wanted to give the cement (especially the driveway) another day to cure, so the framing won't start until Friday. I'm supposed to figure out where to put the porta-pottie and the dumpster…......heck, how about the neighbor's yard?

I started out pressure washing the driveway and ended up doing some of the house, some of the garage, all the sidewalks and, oh yeah, most of the driveway. We're supposed to be in a drought, but since I'm on well water, I figured the water would drain right back down so that my well pump can suck it up again…..right?

Thanks all, for the cute and interesting comments…I'll check up on the suggestion about the paint.

O.K. anyone…......why do mosquitoes like to bite you behind the knees?


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Rest Stop !*
> 
> Wow, I'm bushed. Everything is as cleaned up as it is going to be, Someone on the cement crew liked candy bars because there are at least 6 wrappers scattered about, but my back is too sore to pick them up tonight. The lumber will be delivered tomorrow. My contractor wanted to give the cement (especially the driveway) another day to cure, so the framing won't start until Friday. I'm supposed to figure out where to put the porta-pottie and the dumpster…......heck, how about the neighbor's yard?
> 
> ...


Because they can! LOL!! If I were you I would sacrifice the yard and put the dumpster there and the port-a-jon along the street. Concrete should cure 5-7 days before any heavy traffic and even then keep it off of the edges and any corners. Good luck!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Rest Stop !*
> 
> Wow, I'm bushed. Everything is as cleaned up as it is going to be, Someone on the cement crew liked candy bars because there are at least 6 wrappers scattered about, but my back is too sore to pick them up tonight. The lumber will be delivered tomorrow. My contractor wanted to give the cement (especially the driveway) another day to cure, so the framing won't start until Friday. I'm supposed to figure out where to put the porta-pottie and the dumpster…......heck, how about the neighbor's yard?
> 
> ...


mosquitoes tend to know where the most difficult body parts are to reach …. it's an awkward swat to hit behind the knees so it is slower to respond - thus it is a mosquito's heaven!


----------



## herbert (Oct 30, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Rest Stop !*
> 
> Wow, I'm bushed. Everything is as cleaned up as it is going to be, Someone on the cement crew liked candy bars because there are at least 6 wrappers scattered about, but my back is too sore to pick them up tonight. The lumber will be delivered tomorrow. My contractor wanted to give the cement (especially the driveway) another day to cure, so the framing won't start until Friday. I'm supposed to figure out where to put the porta-pottie and the dumpster…......heck, how about the neighbor's yard?
> 
> ...


It looks like you are going to have a great shop. Mine is in my basement which means dust throughout the house. Some day I will build a shop seperate from the house. I can't wait to see some of the projects you make in this new shop.

Scott


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*ProjectCalc Plus*

This may be old news to most of you, but I purchased a woodworking calculator that is amazing, at least to me. I am one of those mathmatically challenged woodworkers, and this calculator does everything but build the project. I calculates board feet, meters from feet & inches, how much paint to buy, how many rolls of wallpaper you need, how many boards and posts you need for a fence, etc., etc. Now I will have no more excuses for that cut that is too short! I have used it already to calculate how much insulation I need for my shop…..I wonder if I can teach it to cook supper?


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *ProjectCalc Plus*
> 
> This may be old news to most of you, but I purchased a woodworking calculator that is amazing, at least to me. I am one of those mathmatically challenged woodworkers, and this calculator does everything but build the project. I calculates board feet, meters from feet & inches, how much paint to buy, how many rolls of wallpaper you need, how many boards and posts you need for a fence, etc., etc. Now I will have no more excuses for that cut that is too short! I have used it already to calculate how much insulation I need for my shop…..I wonder if I can teach it to cook supper?


As it only works with raw facts supper will be sushi, steak tartar or carpeccio.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *ProjectCalc Plus*
> 
> This may be old news to most of you, but I purchased a woodworking calculator that is amazing, at least to me. I am one of those mathmatically challenged woodworkers, and this calculator does everything but build the project. I calculates board feet, meters from feet & inches, how much paint to buy, how many rolls of wallpaper you need, how many boards and posts you need for a fence, etc., etc. Now I will have no more excuses for that cut that is too short! I have used it already to calculate how much insulation I need for my shop…..I wonder if I can teach it to cook supper?


Real men don't eat SUSHI, but raw meat is acceptable anytime! Just knock it's horns off, wipe it's butt and send it on out! lol!

Our local lumberyard is offering these but nobody knows how to run them correctly, which of course drastically effects sales! So…the yard boys are attempting to learn it. This will be interesting as the directions do not come with pictures. (Looks cool though!)

When you learn yours, BLOG it if you could for the rest of us. I, like many others have enough worthless electronic gadgets which makes me shy about buying one of those "new fangled calculators"!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *ProjectCalc Plus*
> 
> This may be old news to most of you, but I purchased a woodworking calculator that is amazing, at least to me. I am one of those mathmatically challenged woodworkers, and this calculator does everything but build the project. I calculates board feet, meters from feet & inches, how much paint to buy, how many rolls of wallpaper you need, how many boards and posts you need for a fence, etc., etc. Now I will have no more excuses for that cut that is too short! I have used it already to calculate how much insulation I need for my shop…..I wonder if I can teach it to cook supper?


Sounds like a great little gadget. Can you post a picture of it - and once you learn to use it I agree with Dadoo about blogging how to use it.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *ProjectCalc Plus*
> 
> This may be old news to most of you, but I purchased a woodworking calculator that is amazing, at least to me. I am one of those mathmatically challenged woodworkers, and this calculator does everything but build the project. I calculates board feet, meters from feet & inches, how much paint to buy, how many rolls of wallpaper you need, how many boards and posts you need for a fence, etc., etc. Now I will have no more excuses for that cut that is too short! I have used it already to calculate how much insulation I need for my shop…..I wonder if I can teach it to cook supper?


ProjectCalc Plus Explained….even Mikey can do it










In case I didn't do the "image" thingy right, here's the web address: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=9895&filter=calculator

This small calculator is very easy to operate. So easy, in fact, that I can do it in spite of my aversion to reading directions !

The basic thing you must know is to enter the dimensions pretty much as you would as you say them. For 6'3 5/8" you would enter "6", "feet", "3", "inch", "5", "/", "8".

*PAINT*
When you want to buy paint for a project all you need know is the coverage per gallon of paint and the dimensions of the wall you want to paint. Then you press the key marked "Paint" and enter the square feet per gallon which is written on the can, and then press "Stor" to store that value in the calculator. Next you enter the footage of the wall you want to paint.

Example:
Press "Paint" then enter the coverage per can in square feet per gallon, ie, Press "350" Then you press "Stor" to store that value.
Next enter the wall dimensions: ie, Press "10" , press "feet", press "x" to multiply, Press "25". press"feet", and then press "=". Now all you need do is press "paint" and the calculator will tell you that you need to buy 2.86 quarts of paint.

*WALL PAPER*
You can use the exact same process to figure "Wall Paper" by entering the roll size and then your dimensions.

*TILES*
Finds the number of tiles, based on the size tiles you want to use and the grout width you prefer. You enter these preferences and "Stor" them. Then you enter the area you want to tile either in feet or square feet (to enter square feet you press "feet" twice) and press "Tile". The calculator will tell you how many tiles you need to cover that area. I suppose you want to add tiles based on breakage, special shapes needed in the area, etc.

*DECK*
Finds the number of boards for a deck, based on the entered area and a stored board width or board on-center.

You can figure how many bags of mulch, gravel, or concrete to buy by entering the volume per bag and pressing "Stor". Then entering the area you want to cover.

You can do *LINEAR CONVERSIONS* to yards, inches, feet, and metric, simply by entering the value and pressing "Conv" and then "Yds", or "Inch", etc.

You can find the total *BOARD FEET* for a project by converting the size stock you want to use to inches, then to cubic inches (done by pressing the "inch" button twice) , then to board feet by pressing "Conv", then "7" which gives you board feet.

I can't go into all this little wizard can do, but the info above should give you some idea just how easily it operates. If I can do it, then you should have no problem at all.

Be sure to read the "More Info" tab at the Rockler site for great information


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *ProjectCalc Plus*
> 
> This may be old news to most of you, but I purchased a woodworking calculator that is amazing, at least to me. I am one of those mathmatically challenged woodworkers, and this calculator does everything but build the project. I calculates board feet, meters from feet & inches, how much paint to buy, how many rolls of wallpaper you need, how many boards and posts you need for a fence, etc., etc. Now I will have no more excuses for that cut that is too short! I have used it already to calculate how much insulation I need for my shop…..I wonder if I can teach it to cook supper?


KEWL! Thanx for the PM and the directions. This is the same type calculator offered at the yard, so I think I might add it to my Christmas list.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*He says I can start moving in.....*

The Gen'l Contractor says that I can start moving in, even tho we have not had the final inspection. He had to have the plans redrawn because I moved the doors and windows. Then he has to have the plans stamped by the city before he can call for the "dry-in" and the final inspection. The target date is Wednesday but he is concerned that the holiday week will cause delays. So, I can start moving in, I just can't place any insulation or wallboard yet. But, I can start moving machinery into the shop which will give me an uplift….....I've been getting tired and frustrated because of the waiting. Mike and I can not start hanging the cyclone until this weekend but I can get it out of my living room at least! The trailer is loaded with all sorts of pvc couplings that I have been waiting to see if I need any of them to hook up the system to the machines before returning them to the store. With the trailer empty, I can get some OSB and insulation in and ready to hang. The electrician still has to hook up the outlets in the boxes, so I still have no electricity except for the extension cord I have running from the garage. Today the soffit man came and put the soffits up all around and it looks fine. I've come up with a home-made version of a panel saw which I can build on the end of the "cabinet" where I will store the plywood. It will take up very little room and be very convenient to just pull a sheet from the cabinet and insert it into the panel saw for rough cutting. Oh, I have so many plans and items to build before I can even start working on furniture projects…..I still need a headboard….....but it will be wonderful to finally be in the shop. Would everyone please cross your fingers that we can get final approval Wednesday? Thanks !


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *He says I can start moving in.....*
> 
> The Gen'l Contractor says that I can start moving in, even tho we have not had the final inspection. He had to have the plans redrawn because I moved the doors and windows. Then he has to have the plans stamped by the city before he can call for the "dry-in" and the final inspection. The target date is Wednesday but he is concerned that the holiday week will cause delays. So, I can start moving in, I just can't place any insulation or wallboard yet. But, I can start moving machinery into the shop which will give me an uplift….....I've been getting tired and frustrated because of the waiting. Mike and I can not start hanging the cyclone until this weekend but I can get it out of my living room at least! The trailer is loaded with all sorts of pvc couplings that I have been waiting to see if I need any of them to hook up the system to the machines before returning them to the store. With the trailer empty, I can get some OSB and insulation in and ready to hang. The electrician still has to hook up the outlets in the boxes, so I still have no electricity except for the extension cord I have running from the garage. Today the soffit man came and put the soffits up all around and it looks fine. I've come up with a home-made version of a panel saw which I can build on the end of the "cabinet" where I will store the plywood. It will take up very little room and be very convenient to just pull a sheet from the cabinet and insert it into the panel saw for rough cutting. Oh, I have so many plans and items to build before I can even start working on furniture projects…..I still need a headboard….....but it will be wonderful to finally be in the shop. Would everyone please cross your fingers that we can get final approval Wednesday? Thanks !


How 'bout we say a little prayer?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *He says I can start moving in.....*
> 
> The Gen'l Contractor says that I can start moving in, even tho we have not had the final inspection. He had to have the plans redrawn because I moved the doors and windows. Then he has to have the plans stamped by the city before he can call for the "dry-in" and the final inspection. The target date is Wednesday but he is concerned that the holiday week will cause delays. So, I can start moving in, I just can't place any insulation or wallboard yet. But, I can start moving machinery into the shop which will give me an uplift….....I've been getting tired and frustrated because of the waiting. Mike and I can not start hanging the cyclone until this weekend but I can get it out of my living room at least! The trailer is loaded with all sorts of pvc couplings that I have been waiting to see if I need any of them to hook up the system to the machines before returning them to the store. With the trailer empty, I can get some OSB and insulation in and ready to hang. The electrician still has to hook up the outlets in the boxes, so I still have no electricity except for the extension cord I have running from the garage. Today the soffit man came and put the soffits up all around and it looks fine. I've come up with a home-made version of a panel saw which I can build on the end of the "cabinet" where I will store the plywood. It will take up very little room and be very convenient to just pull a sheet from the cabinet and insert it into the panel saw for rough cutting. Oh, I have so many plans and items to build before I can even start working on furniture projects…..I still need a headboard….....but it will be wonderful to finally be in the shop. Would everyone please cross your fingers that we can get final approval Wednesday? Thanks !


Good Luck…


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *He says I can start moving in.....*
> 
> The Gen'l Contractor says that I can start moving in, even tho we have not had the final inspection. He had to have the plans redrawn because I moved the doors and windows. Then he has to have the plans stamped by the city before he can call for the "dry-in" and the final inspection. The target date is Wednesday but he is concerned that the holiday week will cause delays. So, I can start moving in, I just can't place any insulation or wallboard yet. But, I can start moving machinery into the shop which will give me an uplift….....I've been getting tired and frustrated because of the waiting. Mike and I can not start hanging the cyclone until this weekend but I can get it out of my living room at least! The trailer is loaded with all sorts of pvc couplings that I have been waiting to see if I need any of them to hook up the system to the machines before returning them to the store. With the trailer empty, I can get some OSB and insulation in and ready to hang. The electrician still has to hook up the outlets in the boxes, so I still have no electricity except for the extension cord I have running from the garage. Today the soffit man came and put the soffits up all around and it looks fine. I've come up with a home-made version of a panel saw which I can build on the end of the "cabinet" where I will store the plywood. It will take up very little room and be very convenient to just pull a sheet from the cabinet and insert it into the panel saw for rough cutting. Oh, I have so many plans and items to build before I can even start working on furniture projects…..I still need a headboard….....but it will be wonderful to finally be in the shop. Would everyone please cross your fingers that we can get final approval Wednesday? Thanks !


Thomas,
I don't want to wear out my welcome with the Lord! I am so thankful for my health and happiness that the little trivial things seem deminished in importance. And, I figure He knows my heart and will provide as He sees fit. I just try to remember to be thankful for the beauty in my life. Maybe just a little prayer will sneek in though !


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *He says I can start moving in.....*
> 
> The Gen'l Contractor says that I can start moving in, even tho we have not had the final inspection. He had to have the plans redrawn because I moved the doors and windows. Then he has to have the plans stamped by the city before he can call for the "dry-in" and the final inspection. The target date is Wednesday but he is concerned that the holiday week will cause delays. So, I can start moving in, I just can't place any insulation or wallboard yet. But, I can start moving machinery into the shop which will give me an uplift….....I've been getting tired and frustrated because of the waiting. Mike and I can not start hanging the cyclone until this weekend but I can get it out of my living room at least! The trailer is loaded with all sorts of pvc couplings that I have been waiting to see if I need any of them to hook up the system to the machines before returning them to the store. With the trailer empty, I can get some OSB and insulation in and ready to hang. The electrician still has to hook up the outlets in the boxes, so I still have no electricity except for the extension cord I have running from the garage. Today the soffit man came and put the soffits up all around and it looks fine. I've come up with a home-made version of a panel saw which I can build on the end of the "cabinet" where I will store the plywood. It will take up very little room and be very convenient to just pull a sheet from the cabinet and insert it into the panel saw for rough cutting. Oh, I have so many plans and items to build before I can even start working on furniture projects…..I still need a headboard….....but it will be wonderful to finally be in the shop. Would everyone please cross your fingers that we can get final approval Wednesday? Thanks !


Wahoo!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *He says I can start moving in.....*
> 
> The Gen'l Contractor says that I can start moving in, even tho we have not had the final inspection. He had to have the plans redrawn because I moved the doors and windows. Then he has to have the plans stamped by the city before he can call for the "dry-in" and the final inspection. The target date is Wednesday but he is concerned that the holiday week will cause delays. So, I can start moving in, I just can't place any insulation or wallboard yet. But, I can start moving machinery into the shop which will give me an uplift….....I've been getting tired and frustrated because of the waiting. Mike and I can not start hanging the cyclone until this weekend but I can get it out of my living room at least! The trailer is loaded with all sorts of pvc couplings that I have been waiting to see if I need any of them to hook up the system to the machines before returning them to the store. With the trailer empty, I can get some OSB and insulation in and ready to hang. The electrician still has to hook up the outlets in the boxes, so I still have no electricity except for the extension cord I have running from the garage. Today the soffit man came and put the soffits up all around and it looks fine. I've come up with a home-made version of a panel saw which I can build on the end of the "cabinet" where I will store the plywood. It will take up very little room and be very convenient to just pull a sheet from the cabinet and insert it into the panel saw for rough cutting. Oh, I have so many plans and items to build before I can even start working on furniture projects…..I still need a headboard….....but it will be wonderful to finally be in the shop. Would everyone please cross your fingers that we can get final approval Wednesday? Thanks !


Great news. careful with the moving and don't strain any muscles. or drop on any soft parts.


----------



## MrAl (Sep 3, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *He says I can start moving in.....*
> 
> The Gen'l Contractor says that I can start moving in, even tho we have not had the final inspection. He had to have the plans redrawn because I moved the doors and windows. Then he has to have the plans stamped by the city before he can call for the "dry-in" and the final inspection. The target date is Wednesday but he is concerned that the holiday week will cause delays. So, I can start moving in, I just can't place any insulation or wallboard yet. But, I can start moving machinery into the shop which will give me an uplift….....I've been getting tired and frustrated because of the waiting. Mike and I can not start hanging the cyclone until this weekend but I can get it out of my living room at least! The trailer is loaded with all sorts of pvc couplings that I have been waiting to see if I need any of them to hook up the system to the machines before returning them to the store. With the trailer empty, I can get some OSB and insulation in and ready to hang. The electrician still has to hook up the outlets in the boxes, so I still have no electricity except for the extension cord I have running from the garage. Today the soffit man came and put the soffits up all around and it looks fine. I've come up with a home-made version of a panel saw which I can build on the end of the "cabinet" where I will store the plywood. It will take up very little room and be very convenient to just pull a sheet from the cabinet and insert it into the panel saw for rough cutting. Oh, I have so many plans and items to build before I can even start working on furniture projects…..I still need a headboard….....but it will be wonderful to finally be in the shop. Would everyone please cross your fingers that we can get final approval Wednesday? Thanks !


Fingers are busy today, but my toes are all crossed. Be safe with moving all that beautiful, heavy stuff. No worries about God. He's partial to wood workers. Al


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *He says I can start moving in.....*
> 
> The Gen'l Contractor says that I can start moving in, even tho we have not had the final inspection. He had to have the plans redrawn because I moved the doors and windows. Then he has to have the plans stamped by the city before he can call for the "dry-in" and the final inspection. The target date is Wednesday but he is concerned that the holiday week will cause delays. So, I can start moving in, I just can't place any insulation or wallboard yet. But, I can start moving machinery into the shop which will give me an uplift….....I've been getting tired and frustrated because of the waiting. Mike and I can not start hanging the cyclone until this weekend but I can get it out of my living room at least! The trailer is loaded with all sorts of pvc couplings that I have been waiting to see if I need any of them to hook up the system to the machines before returning them to the store. With the trailer empty, I can get some OSB and insulation in and ready to hang. The electrician still has to hook up the outlets in the boxes, so I still have no electricity except for the extension cord I have running from the garage. Today the soffit man came and put the soffits up all around and it looks fine. I've come up with a home-made version of a panel saw which I can build on the end of the "cabinet" where I will store the plywood. It will take up very little room and be very convenient to just pull a sheet from the cabinet and insert it into the panel saw for rough cutting. Oh, I have so many plans and items to build before I can even start working on furniture projects…..I still need a headboard….....but it will be wonderful to finally be in the shop. Would everyone please cross your fingers that we can get final approval Wednesday? Thanks !


Great news! Congratulations. It sounds like you'll be spending a lot of time in the shop from now on with all the projects you need to build for the shop. *Enjoy!!*


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*AND THERE WAS LIGHT*

Well, I have three flood lights (but no bulbs yet) and one two-tube flourescent. Finally I have electricity! I have found that if I start working out there at about 10 in the morning, by 2 in the afternoon, I have to take a break to rest my back. Then after supper, I'm ready to get back to work. So far I have made a "scooter" to help me get all the heavy stuff out there. I'm going to tackle the drill press and maybe the lathe tonight.
How glorious it will be to see them actually in my brand new shop. I have the cyclone out there (in pieces) and Mike and I are going to put it up this weekend. The motor came without a cord, so I will have to purchase one. The electrician and I wanted to take a gander at the plug for this 230V monster, but alas, for a thousand bucks you get all but the plug!

There's still some trouble with the final inspection. It appears that the city powers do not have a code for the sliding door which I have. Soooooo, we will have to remove the door and install an overhead garage type door to get the final inspection approval. However, I do not promise not to sneek my original door back on as soon as the inspector is gone! Anyway, that door and the trim are all that remains (and the inspection). I can't put up any insulation or cover the walls until the inspection, but there is plenty to do just to move all the machinery into the shop. I'm taking it slowly, because I don't want to strain or sprain any muscles, and that's alright with me….......now that I'm finally in my shop! I'll take some pics after I get kinda set up. It will be a while before I get all the furniture built.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *AND THERE WAS LIGHT*
> 
> Well, I have three flood lights (but no bulbs yet) and one two-tube flourescent. Finally I have electricity! I have found that if I start working out there at about 10 in the morning, by 2 in the afternoon, I have to take a break to rest my back. Then after supper, I'm ready to get back to work. So far I have made a "scooter" to help me get all the heavy stuff out there. I'm going to tackle the drill press and maybe the lathe tonight.
> How glorious it will be to see them actually in my brand new shop. I have the cyclone out there (in pieces) and Mike and I are going to put it up this weekend. The motor came without a cord, so I will have to purchase one. The electrician and I wanted to take a gander at the plug for this 230V monster, but alas, for a thousand bucks you get all but the plug!
> ...


This has been a favorite of mine to follow. It's just so exciting!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *AND THERE WAS LIGHT*
> 
> Well, I have three flood lights (but no bulbs yet) and one two-tube flourescent. Finally I have electricity! I have found that if I start working out there at about 10 in the morning, by 2 in the afternoon, I have to take a break to rest my back. Then after supper, I'm ready to get back to work. So far I have made a "scooter" to help me get all the heavy stuff out there. I'm going to tackle the drill press and maybe the lathe tonight.
> How glorious it will be to see them actually in my brand new shop. I have the cyclone out there (in pieces) and Mike and I are going to put it up this weekend. The motor came without a cord, so I will have to purchase one. The electrician and I wanted to take a gander at the plug for this 230V monster, but alas, for a thousand bucks you get all but the plug!
> ...


This is great..but I am jonesing for PICTURES! ;@)


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *AND THERE WAS LIGHT*
> 
> Well, I have three flood lights (but no bulbs yet) and one two-tube flourescent. Finally I have electricity! I have found that if I start working out there at about 10 in the morning, by 2 in the afternoon, I have to take a break to rest my back. Then after supper, I'm ready to get back to work. So far I have made a "scooter" to help me get all the heavy stuff out there. I'm going to tackle the drill press and maybe the lathe tonight.
> How glorious it will be to see them actually in my brand new shop. I have the cyclone out there (in pieces) and Mike and I are going to put it up this weekend. The motor came without a cord, so I will have to purchase one. The electrician and I wanted to take a gander at the plug for this 230V monster, but alas, for a thousand bucks you get all but the plug!
> ...


Yeah, I was hoping for pictures too. I went over to the projects to see if there were any, no luck.


----------



## MrAl (Sep 3, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *AND THERE WAS LIGHT*
> 
> Well, I have three flood lights (but no bulbs yet) and one two-tube flourescent. Finally I have electricity! I have found that if I start working out there at about 10 in the morning, by 2 in the afternoon, I have to take a break to rest my back. Then after supper, I'm ready to get back to work. So far I have made a "scooter" to help me get all the heavy stuff out there. I'm going to tackle the drill press and maybe the lathe tonight.
> How glorious it will be to see them actually in my brand new shop. I have the cyclone out there (in pieces) and Mike and I are going to put it up this weekend. The motor came without a cord, so I will have to purchase one. The electrician and I wanted to take a gander at the plug for this 230V monster, but alas, for a thousand bucks you get all but the plug!
> ...


Concerning your door, see if you can sign a waiver or some type of release for them. They have a little problem accepting responsibility should they accept your door if it hasn't a "Made in China" sticker on it. Remind them that it is an out building ( pardon the term ), not a residence. They may want hooks or latches at the bottom corners to hold it tight in a blow. I have sliders on several of my buildings but I did not have to deal with the - WE KNOW WHAT'S BEST FOR YOU PEOPLE. Have dealt with them on remodel jobs and sometimes a signed waiver was needed. Hate to see you waste money on a temporary door when you could waste it on more tools. If memory serves, what type of door do hangers have? If you have a problem, close it in. Painted plywood on the outside, painted osb on the inside. Change it when you are ready and they are gone. I'm off my pedestal. Good luck. Al


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *AND THERE WAS LIGHT*
> 
> Well, I have three flood lights (but no bulbs yet) and one two-tube flourescent. Finally I have electricity! I have found that if I start working out there at about 10 in the morning, by 2 in the afternoon, I have to take a break to rest my back. Then after supper, I'm ready to get back to work. So far I have made a "scooter" to help me get all the heavy stuff out there. I'm going to tackle the drill press and maybe the lathe tonight.
> How glorious it will be to see them actually in my brand new shop. I have the cyclone out there (in pieces) and Mike and I are going to put it up this weekend. The motor came without a cord, so I will have to purchase one. The electrician and I wanted to take a gander at the plug for this 230V monster, but alas, for a thousand bucks you get all but the plug!
> ...


Yeah, dang, no pictures. Makes me mopey and blue. Just dieing to see what is going on.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *AND THERE WAS LIGHT*
> 
> Well, I have three flood lights (but no bulbs yet) and one two-tube flourescent. Finally I have electricity! I have found that if I start working out there at about 10 in the morning, by 2 in the afternoon, I have to take a break to rest my back. Then after supper, I'm ready to get back to work. So far I have made a "scooter" to help me get all the heavy stuff out there. I'm going to tackle the drill press and maybe the lathe tonight.
> How glorious it will be to see them actually in my brand new shop. I have the cyclone out there (in pieces) and Mike and I are going to put it up this weekend. The motor came without a cord, so I will have to purchase one. The electrician and I wanted to take a gander at the plug for this 230V monster, but alas, for a thousand bucks you get all but the plug!
> ...


Even though you lament the time this shop has taken to build, I think it's gone by at a wonderful pace. But I do understand the anticipation factor. This has been great to follow and by the way…
pictures, we need pictures ;-)


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *AND THERE WAS LIGHT*
> 
> Well, I have three flood lights (but no bulbs yet) and one two-tube flourescent. Finally I have electricity! I have found that if I start working out there at about 10 in the morning, by 2 in the afternoon, I have to take a break to rest my back. Then after supper, I'm ready to get back to work. So far I have made a "scooter" to help me get all the heavy stuff out there. I'm going to tackle the drill press and maybe the lathe tonight.
> How glorious it will be to see them actually in my brand new shop. I have the cyclone out there (in pieces) and Mike and I are going to put it up this weekend. The motor came without a cord, so I will have to purchase one. The electrician and I wanted to take a gander at the plug for this 230V monster, but alas, for a thousand bucks you get all but the plug!
> ...


Hey you cant actually finish the inside walls of this shop and show us all up! Thats just sacreligious to go ahead and completely complete a shop!
Good luck gettin ya stuff in anywayz


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *AND THERE WAS LIGHT*
> 
> Well, I have three flood lights (but no bulbs yet) and one two-tube flourescent. Finally I have electricity! I have found that if I start working out there at about 10 in the morning, by 2 in the afternoon, I have to take a break to rest my back. Then after supper, I'm ready to get back to work. So far I have made a "scooter" to help me get all the heavy stuff out there. I'm going to tackle the drill press and maybe the lathe tonight.
> How glorious it will be to see them actually in my brand new shop. I have the cyclone out there (in pieces) and Mike and I are going to put it up this weekend. The motor came without a cord, so I will have to purchase one. The electrician and I wanted to take a gander at the plug for this 230V monster, but alas, for a thousand bucks you get all but the plug!
> ...


Congratulations Cal. Keep it coming.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *AND THERE WAS LIGHT*
> 
> Well, I have three flood lights (but no bulbs yet) and one two-tube flourescent. Finally I have electricity! I have found that if I start working out there at about 10 in the morning, by 2 in the afternoon, I have to take a break to rest my back. Then after supper, I'm ready to get back to work. So far I have made a "scooter" to help me get all the heavy stuff out there. I'm going to tackle the drill press and maybe the lathe tonight.
> How glorious it will be to see them actually in my brand new shop. I have the cyclone out there (in pieces) and Mike and I are going to put it up this weekend. The motor came without a cord, so I will have to purchase one. The electrician and I wanted to take a gander at the plug for this 230V monster, but alas, for a thousand bucks you get all but the plug!
> ...


Calgirl-
I hardwired my cyclone motor into a contactor that is powered by a 3-way 120VAC circuit. The contactor is inside a small NEMA box, and one switch is next to it, and the other is by the door. The 220VAC is on a dedicated 30A circuit.
I think I would put it on a heavy-duty remote control if I did it over.

Congratulations!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *AND THERE WAS LIGHT*
> 
> Well, I have three flood lights (but no bulbs yet) and one two-tube flourescent. Finally I have electricity! I have found that if I start working out there at about 10 in the morning, by 2 in the afternoon, I have to take a break to rest my back. Then after supper, I'm ready to get back to work. So far I have made a "scooter" to help me get all the heavy stuff out there. I'm going to tackle the drill press and maybe the lathe tonight.
> How glorious it will be to see them actually in my brand new shop. I have the cyclone out there (in pieces) and Mike and I are going to put it up this weekend. The motor came without a cord, so I will have to purchase one. The electrician and I wanted to take a gander at the plug for this 230V monster, but alas, for a thousand bucks you get all but the plug!
> ...


You can only partially finish the walls or you will be ejected from the LJ group!


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *AND THERE WAS LIGHT*
> 
> Well, I have three flood lights (but no bulbs yet) and one two-tube flourescent. Finally I have electricity! I have found that if I start working out there at about 10 in the morning, by 2 in the afternoon, I have to take a break to rest my back. Then after supper, I'm ready to get back to work. So far I have made a "scooter" to help me get all the heavy stuff out there. I'm going to tackle the drill press and maybe the lathe tonight.
> How glorious it will be to see them actually in my brand new shop. I have the cyclone out there (in pieces) and Mike and I are going to put it up this weekend. The motor came without a cord, so I will have to purchase one. The electrician and I wanted to take a gander at the plug for this 230V monster, but alas, for a thousand bucks you get all but the plug!
> ...


OK, I'll be packing my bags now <sniff>. I committed the sin of completely finishing the walls, even putting baseboard down and ceiling fans up. I even put stainless steel switch and outlet plates on the walls. I am a bad bad LumberJock! (and I'm not really leaving)

Go for it, Cal Girl! This is the only time you'll ever have to make your Girl Cave as perfect as you want- don't listen to these bare stud galoots!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *AND THERE WAS LIGHT*
> 
> Well, I have three flood lights (but no bulbs yet) and one two-tube flourescent. Finally I have electricity! I have found that if I start working out there at about 10 in the morning, by 2 in the afternoon, I have to take a break to rest my back. Then after supper, I'm ready to get back to work. So far I have made a "scooter" to help me get all the heavy stuff out there. I'm going to tackle the drill press and maybe the lathe tonight.
> How glorious it will be to see them actually in my brand new shop. I have the cyclone out there (in pieces) and Mike and I are going to put it up this weekend. The motor came without a cord, so I will have to purchase one. The electrician and I wanted to take a gander at the plug for this 230V monster, but alas, for a thousand bucks you get all but the plug!
> ...


Calgirl, I hope the envy doesn't show - but I am jealous AND very happy for you.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*Dec 3 is THE day*

Hopefully all the building etc. will be over today as the inspectors are coming to do the final inspection. I have a "temp" metal garage door where my sliding door should be to pass the inspection. Nothing much has changed as I haven't been able to do anything that involves covering the interior walls until the final inspection, so I have been contenting myself with moving machinery in and building an assembly table. I set up my new Bosch SCMS and it is wonderful! It is a joy to use. Mike and I have struggled with the cyclone and next Saturday we should complete the hanging of the darn thing. It has been a struggle because where I want to hang it, the rafters are too close to the side of the building and there isn't enough room. The trim is still not applied outside, and lays painted on my shop floor. I can't wait until all the activity is over and I can peacefully content myself in the shop without interruption and restriction. So, that's it for now…same ole, same ole.

The latest issue of Woodsmith has a wonderful Queen Anne Low Boy which is definately on my to do list. I want to make my own cabriole legs which will be fun. As a reminder, Woodsmith Magazine is offering a new Woodsmith T.V. program to be offered up soon on your local PBS station. If the program is anything like the magazine, it will be high quality and interesting. If you're inclined, email your local station and request the program to be carried. More info is available on Woodsmith's website.

Cross your fingers that I will get the O.K. today from the inspectors, please!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Dec 3 is THE day*
> 
> Hopefully all the building etc. will be over today as the inspectors are coming to do the final inspection. I have a "temp" metal garage door where my sliding door should be to pass the inspection. Nothing much has changed as I haven't been able to do anything that involves covering the interior walls until the final inspection, so I have been contenting myself with moving machinery in and building an assembly table. I set up my new Bosch SCMS and it is wonderful! It is a joy to use. Mike and I have struggled with the cyclone and next Saturday we should complete the hanging of the darn thing. It has been a struggle because where I want to hang it, the rafters are too close to the side of the building and there isn't enough room. The trim is still not applied outside, and lays painted on my shop floor. I can't wait until all the activity is over and I can peacefully content myself in the shop without interruption and restriction. So, that's it for now…same ole, same ole.
> 
> ...


Crossing the fingers


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Dec 3 is THE day*
> 
> Hopefully all the building etc. will be over today as the inspectors are coming to do the final inspection. I have a "temp" metal garage door where my sliding door should be to pass the inspection. Nothing much has changed as I haven't been able to do anything that involves covering the interior walls until the final inspection, so I have been contenting myself with moving machinery in and building an assembly table. I set up my new Bosch SCMS and it is wonderful! It is a joy to use. Mike and I have struggled with the cyclone and next Saturday we should complete the hanging of the darn thing. It has been a struggle because where I want to hang it, the rafters are too close to the side of the building and there isn't enough room. The trim is still not applied outside, and lays painted on my shop floor. I can't wait until all the activity is over and I can peacefully content myself in the shop without interruption and restriction. So, that's it for now…same ole, same ole.
> 
> ...


Crossing my fingers and toes! Can"t wait to see you move into that killer shop, I'm fighting off the envy


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Dec 3 is THE day*
> 
> Hopefully all the building etc. will be over today as the inspectors are coming to do the final inspection. I have a "temp" metal garage door where my sliding door should be to pass the inspection. Nothing much has changed as I haven't been able to do anything that involves covering the interior walls until the final inspection, so I have been contenting myself with moving machinery in and building an assembly table. I set up my new Bosch SCMS and it is wonderful! It is a joy to use. Mike and I have struggled with the cyclone and next Saturday we should complete the hanging of the darn thing. It has been a struggle because where I want to hang it, the rafters are too close to the side of the building and there isn't enough room. The trim is still not applied outside, and lays painted on my shop floor. I can't wait until all the activity is over and I can peacefully content myself in the shop without interruption and restriction. So, that's it for now…same ole, same ole.
> 
> ...


I have been looking and waiting patiently, to hear from you! Everything is coming together now. I know everyone else is waiting with great expectations. Fingers and toes are crossed and still twitting the thumbs.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Dec 3 is THE day*
> 
> Hopefully all the building etc. will be over today as the inspectors are coming to do the final inspection. I have a "temp" metal garage door where my sliding door should be to pass the inspection. Nothing much has changed as I haven't been able to do anything that involves covering the interior walls until the final inspection, so I have been contenting myself with moving machinery in and building an assembly table. I set up my new Bosch SCMS and it is wonderful! It is a joy to use. Mike and I have struggled with the cyclone and next Saturday we should complete the hanging of the darn thing. It has been a struggle because where I want to hang it, the rafters are too close to the side of the building and there isn't enough room. The trim is still not applied outside, and lays painted on my shop floor. I can't wait until all the activity is over and I can peacefully content myself in the shop without interruption and restriction. So, that's it for now…same ole, same ole.
> 
> ...


and today is Dec. 3 !!!!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Dec 3 is THE day*
> 
> Hopefully all the building etc. will be over today as the inspectors are coming to do the final inspection. I have a "temp" metal garage door where my sliding door should be to pass the inspection. Nothing much has changed as I haven't been able to do anything that involves covering the interior walls until the final inspection, so I have been contenting myself with moving machinery in and building an assembly table. I set up my new Bosch SCMS and it is wonderful! It is a joy to use. Mike and I have struggled with the cyclone and next Saturday we should complete the hanging of the darn thing. It has been a struggle because where I want to hang it, the rafters are too close to the side of the building and there isn't enough room. The trim is still not applied outside, and lays painted on my shop floor. I can't wait until all the activity is over and I can peacefully content myself in the shop without interruption and restriction. So, that's it for now…same ole, same ole.
> 
> ...


Yep, today!!!!!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Dec 3 is THE day*
> 
> Hopefully all the building etc. will be over today as the inspectors are coming to do the final inspection. I have a "temp" metal garage door where my sliding door should be to pass the inspection. Nothing much has changed as I haven't been able to do anything that involves covering the interior walls until the final inspection, so I have been contenting myself with moving machinery in and building an assembly table. I set up my new Bosch SCMS and it is wonderful! It is a joy to use. Mike and I have struggled with the cyclone and next Saturday we should complete the hanging of the darn thing. It has been a struggle because where I want to hang it, the rafters are too close to the side of the building and there isn't enough room. The trim is still not applied outside, and lays painted on my shop floor. I can't wait until all the activity is over and I can peacefully content myself in the shop without interruption and restriction. So, that's it for now…same ole, same ole.
> 
> ...


Nice! Don't forget to rewatch Charles Neil's cabriole leg video! http://lumberjocks.com/topics/1535


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Dec 3 is THE day*
> 
> Hopefully all the building etc. will be over today as the inspectors are coming to do the final inspection. I have a "temp" metal garage door where my sliding door should be to pass the inspection. Nothing much has changed as I haven't been able to do anything that involves covering the interior walls until the final inspection, so I have been contenting myself with moving machinery in and building an assembly table. I set up my new Bosch SCMS and it is wonderful! It is a joy to use. Mike and I have struggled with the cyclone and next Saturday we should complete the hanging of the darn thing. It has been a struggle because where I want to hang it, the rafters are too close to the side of the building and there isn't enough room. The trim is still not applied outside, and lays painted on my shop floor. I can't wait until all the activity is over and I can peacefully content myself in the shop without interruption and restriction. So, that's it for now…same ole, same ole.
> 
> ...


It's not the building inspectors you really need worry about…It's the pending Shop Tour by Ms.DebbieP! And we want to see it! ;D


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Dec 3 is THE day*
> 
> Hopefully all the building etc. will be over today as the inspectors are coming to do the final inspection. I have a "temp" metal garage door where my sliding door should be to pass the inspection. Nothing much has changed as I haven't been able to do anything that involves covering the interior walls until the final inspection, so I have been contenting myself with moving machinery in and building an assembly table. I set up my new Bosch SCMS and it is wonderful! It is a joy to use. Mike and I have struggled with the cyclone and next Saturday we should complete the hanging of the darn thing. It has been a struggle because where I want to hang it, the rafters are too close to the side of the building and there isn't enough room. The trim is still not applied outside, and lays painted on my shop floor. I can't wait until all the activity is over and I can peacefully content myself in the shop without interruption and restriction. So, that's it for now…same ole, same ole.
> 
> ...


Who? MsDebbie? Oh, No!

Fortunately for me, it will be some time before I have the shop presentable for the *Constable of Workshop Equipment & Safety*

Incidental update….the inspection has been moved to Dec. 4…but keep those toes crossed!


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Dec 3 is THE day*
> 
> Hopefully all the building etc. will be over today as the inspectors are coming to do the final inspection. I have a "temp" metal garage door where my sliding door should be to pass the inspection. Nothing much has changed as I haven't been able to do anything that involves covering the interior walls until the final inspection, so I have been contenting myself with moving machinery in and building an assembly table. I set up my new Bosch SCMS and it is wonderful! It is a joy to use. Mike and I have struggled with the cyclone and next Saturday we should complete the hanging of the darn thing. It has been a struggle because where I want to hang it, the rafters are too close to the side of the building and there isn't enough room. The trim is still not applied outside, and lays painted on my shop floor. I can't wait until all the activity is over and I can peacefully content myself in the shop without interruption and restriction. So, that's it for now…same ole, same ole.
> 
> ...


Praying that you'll pass the inspection and that you'll have those cabriole legs completed by Christmas!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Dec 3 is THE day*
> 
> Hopefully all the building etc. will be over today as the inspectors are coming to do the final inspection. I have a "temp" metal garage door where my sliding door should be to pass the inspection. Nothing much has changed as I haven't been able to do anything that involves covering the interior walls until the final inspection, so I have been contenting myself with moving machinery in and building an assembly table. I set up my new Bosch SCMS and it is wonderful! It is a joy to use. Mike and I have struggled with the cyclone and next Saturday we should complete the hanging of the darn thing. It has been a struggle because where I want to hang it, the rafters are too close to the side of the building and there isn't enough room. The trim is still not applied outside, and lays painted on my shop floor. I can't wait until all the activity is over and I can peacefully content myself in the shop without interruption and restriction. So, that's it for now…same ole, same ole.
> 
> ...


haha my inspection is painless and pretty much guaranteed a "pass" 

looking forward to the visit!


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Dec 3 is THE day*
> 
> Hopefully all the building etc. will be over today as the inspectors are coming to do the final inspection. I have a "temp" metal garage door where my sliding door should be to pass the inspection. Nothing much has changed as I haven't been able to do anything that involves covering the interior walls until the final inspection, so I have been contenting myself with moving machinery in and building an assembly table. I set up my new Bosch SCMS and it is wonderful! It is a joy to use. Mike and I have struggled with the cyclone and next Saturday we should complete the hanging of the darn thing. It has been a struggle because where I want to hang it, the rafters are too close to the side of the building and there isn't enough room. The trim is still not applied outside, and lays painted on my shop floor. I can't wait until all the activity is over and I can peacefully content myself in the shop without interruption and restriction. So, that's it for now…same ole, same ole.
> 
> ...


Apparently these inspectors have no sense of priority. I was hoping to see a certifcate of occupancy this morning


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*Something Happened Today*

Something happened, but I don't know what! I missed the construction guy who was waiting for the inspector. But, the good news is that there is some trim up around the windows and doors that was not there this morning….I think that bodes good news…....at least I hope so. I emailed the General Contractor to find out the status. There is still some painted trim on the floor of the shop, so there is more work to be done. I do know that today's inspector had to come before we could request the final on the electrical…so that still needs to happen. Anyway, that's the news as I know it. Thanks all for the crossed toes, fingers and eyes!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Something Happened Today*
> 
> Something happened, but I don't know what! I missed the construction guy who was waiting for the inspector. But, the good news is that there is some trim up around the windows and doors that was not there this morning….I think that bodes good news…....at least I hope so. I emailed the General Contractor to find out the status. There is still some painted trim on the floor of the shop, so there is more work to be done. I do know that today's inspector had to come before we could request the final on the electrical…so that still needs to happen. Anyway, that's the news as I know it. Thanks all for the crossed toes, fingers and eyes!


Sorry about the screw up. But it will get done. You haven't paid him all the money have you??


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Something Happened Today*
> 
> Something happened, but I don't know what! I missed the construction guy who was waiting for the inspector. But, the good news is that there is some trim up around the windows and doors that was not there this morning….I think that bodes good news…....at least I hope so. I emailed the General Contractor to find out the status. There is still some painted trim on the floor of the shop, so there is more work to be done. I do know that today's inspector had to come before we could request the final on the electrical…so that still needs to happen. Anyway, that's the news as I know it. Thanks all for the crossed toes, fingers and eyes!


This has to be killin' ya, it is me!


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Something Happened Today*
> 
> Something happened, but I don't know what! I missed the construction guy who was waiting for the inspector. But, the good news is that there is some trim up around the windows and doors that was not there this morning….I think that bodes good news…....at least I hope so. I emailed the General Contractor to find out the status. There is still some painted trim on the floor of the shop, so there is more work to be done. I do know that today's inspector had to come before we could request the final on the electrical…so that still needs to happen. Anyway, that's the news as I know it. Thanks all for the crossed toes, fingers and eyes!


Nah, Karson, I still owe him about 3 grand. We're just having problems with some very picky inspectors who are worrying about where their next inspection is coming from because of the slow-down in construction. I guess they make about $30.00 per inspection. Dave said that he may start hiring a private inspector for his jobs. I guess these inspectors are certified by the state but hired by the contractor for a specific job. I told him that if I knew at the onset, what I know now, I would have happily added 3 or 4 hundred for a private inspector. The one today was really rude and grumpy during a phone conversation prior to the inspection, according to the construction guy who was here waiting for him. I don't think it has anything to do with the construction company, but all about the disposition of some inspectors. Anyway, we will get thru it and it shall be relegated to a not-so-fond memory shortly.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Something Happened Today*
> 
> Something happened, but I don't know what! I missed the construction guy who was waiting for the inspector. But, the good news is that there is some trim up around the windows and doors that was not there this morning….I think that bodes good news…....at least I hope so. I emailed the General Contractor to find out the status. There is still some painted trim on the floor of the shop, so there is more work to be done. I do know that today's inspector had to come before we could request the final on the electrical…so that still needs to happen. Anyway, that's the news as I know it. Thanks all for the crossed toes, fingers and eyes!


There is a name for inspectors but this is a nice place so I won't use it. Sure hope it all comes out alright.


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Something Happened Today*
> 
> Something happened, but I don't know what! I missed the construction guy who was waiting for the inspector. But, the good news is that there is some trim up around the windows and doors that was not there this morning….I think that bodes good news…....at least I hope so. I emailed the General Contractor to find out the status. There is still some painted trim on the floor of the shop, so there is more work to be done. I do know that today's inspector had to come before we could request the final on the electrical…so that still needs to happen. Anyway, that's the news as I know it. Thanks all for the crossed toes, fingers and eyes!


Cal - how's the inspections going?


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Something Happened Today*
> 
> Something happened, but I don't know what! I missed the construction guy who was waiting for the inspector. But, the good news is that there is some trim up around the windows and doors that was not there this morning….I think that bodes good news…....at least I hope so. I emailed the General Contractor to find out the status. There is still some painted trim on the floor of the shop, so there is more work to be done. I do know that today's inspector had to come before we could request the final on the electrical…so that still needs to happen. Anyway, that's the news as I know it. Thanks all for the crossed toes, fingers and eyes!


Shaun,
The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Hopefully it will be over tomorrow.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Something Happened Today*
> 
> Something happened, but I don't know what! I missed the construction guy who was waiting for the inspector. But, the good news is that there is some trim up around the windows and doors that was not there this morning….I think that bodes good news…....at least I hope so. I emailed the General Contractor to find out the status. There is still some painted trim on the floor of the shop, so there is more work to be done. I do know that today's inspector had to come before we could request the final on the electrical…so that still needs to happen. Anyway, that's the news as I know it. Thanks all for the crossed toes, fingers and eyes!


So hows the shop coming along? Love to see some more pictures.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*

I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.

The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


Apparachniks


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


shame on them. 
Perhaps some letter writing would be appropriate (after you get final approval of course) saying that they inspector obviously wasn't doing his/her job properly as it took several trips to find errors… he should have only needed one visit at the end to point out all the things "wrong" and then one visit to see that they had been fixed.

Perhaps a letter to the newspapers to show people where their tax dollars are being spent. hmph.

Anyway…...... one step closer; doing what you have to do .. and then, it will all be part of history.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


This is whats great about where i'm at in Alabama. We don't yet have enough govt bureacrats to make building a dog house an intolerable ordeal. I'm sure its coming though.

Glad you're near the end!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


It's a shame that after you spend all that money and time, these clowns have to come in and nickel and dime you, basically playing power struggle games. The worst part is that they can't agree amoung themselves what the code is. Good luck and soon enough you will be standing in the middle of your new shop, with no worries except what to build!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


The only good bureaucrat is one with a pistol at his head. Put it in his hand and it's good-by to the Bill of Rights.

- H.L. Mencken 
Chin up grit the teeth , smile.

Bob


----------



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


Seems that you or your GC did not take the right person in the city building department to the right place for lunch.

No, really, I can feel your pain. Where I live anything under 100 sq. ft. will only require approval from our architectural board, no county inspections. That has me debating whether to keep my shop in the garage or go whole hog and put me a nice shop in the back yard. There is even a vacant lot next to mine that I guess I could buy and put a shop on it.

Good luck getting finished up. Show us some pictures when you are done.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


In Delaware where I live it's 350sq ft needs a footing inspection and a final.

So my neighbor built a storage shed with a loft. After the final inspection was done a bed was moved in for his son and daughter in-law to visit. She's allergic to cats. So they will sleep in the "Storage Shed" with hard-rock maple floors.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


I feel your pain, CalGirl! You know those cheap, piece-of-junk storage sheds with 2×2 framing and 6' walls that they just come dump off in your yard, concrete blocks optional? No permit needed. Want to build one of decent quality yourself? Permits, inspections, *commercially built trusses*. I fought with the county to get them to let me put the thing on concrete blocks - they wanted me to put it on a foundation with hurricane straps!


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


It's terrible that the inspection system where you are is such that it encourages inspectors to find "building code exceptions" so someone gets $30 per re-inspection. It seems if you end up paying them whatever amount those "several re-inspections" cost and everyone locally knows about it, why don't they (the inspectors and their departments) get together and develop a system that charges that full amount and they coordate their inspections so all the inspections are done at once so at most they would come out twice (once for the initial and the second time to inspect any call back work that is "required fixes", with the second "follow-up" inspection at no cost. It would make things much less frustrating and more predictable.

This is just one bystander's thoughts. I know in the real world things are not that logical, though they should be.

Glad you are nearing the end and will have your work space to enjoy. Looking forward to seeing your shop when finished.

Dalec


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


yah.. first there is the nuisance value and then the cost value (financial and time) and then there is the cost on the environment - -just think of all that extra travel impact on Mother Nature…


----------



## DustyNewt (Oct 29, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


It seems as though they are trying to justify their jobs, they probably have no lives outside of their work. If you can call what they do work. I call it harassment.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


Didn't they look at your plans when they issued you a building permit? Seems like all these dislikes should have been discovered then. The inspections are suppose to verify that the contractor followed the plans and codes that were to be verified when the plans were delivered. I'm sorry that they put you through all of this, but will celebrate with you when you are finished. *Good luck and happy woodworking!*


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


Our tax dollars at work…most of it is because of bad contractors, but for that we all suffer a bureaucratic solution.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


good point, Os…..... definitely letter-writing time!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


While you are letter writing pen one to your local legislators and/or city council.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


I borrowed some tools from a plumber friend of mine, when I put the cast iron sewer ground work in my basement. When I was done my friend came over to pressure test it, before calling the inspector.

I tested out fine, but I noticed a drain line to the shower had been accidentally bumped, or stepped on, so the water would have to go uphill. I was going to adjust it, but my friend said, wait until the inspector leaves, because it's not leaking.

Sure enough the inspector passed the pressure test, but didn't check anything else.

After he left I set things straight. It's lucky I noticed it myself, or I'd of had a defective shower drain.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


Seems to me that he didn't do his inspection correctly the first time. He should have inspected and reported on every variance so that you could get them fixed. So, why do you have to pay another $30.00 for a return visit? And when you tell him you're not paying for his mistakes, he just won't pass your inspection. Right? So like everyone else, you feel it's far better to pay than fight. And he goes to the next customer and does the same thing. It's called abuse of power. Didn't Date-Line NBC do a report on these scamming contractors and inspectors? They filmed it in Florida too, didn't they?

You ever hear of what happens to bad contractors? They become inspectors!

Maybe it's time to be firing off a few letters to his boss. I mean "bosses".


----------



## BlueStingrayBoots (Jun 11, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


Nothing like good ol american apple pie Calgirl. Mmmmm, the smeeeell, a slice, I'll say yes to anything. lol

Its only unbelievable til you actually do it, and then its really unbelievable.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


Inspectionnazis, seems like they are everywhere. The guy I've had to deal with can only be called a jerk (with apologies to jerks everywhere). At least we don't have the pay per inspection scam. I'd definitely get hot about that).


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


You have perservered and the end is in sight. Congratulations. You will certainly have a story to tell with this one.

Dalec


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Building Inspectors Must Be Unhappy People!*
> 
> I haven't updated the progress on the workshop because I didn't want to share my pain, but as there is finally some small light at the end of the tunnel, I can finally tell what has been going on.
> 
> The inspection process has been the most frustrating aspect of the entire project. Each inspector arrives and finds one thing they don't like and then leaves with instructions to fix it. So, the electrician comes all 26 miles from town and puts in GFI outlets for each circuit. Then two days later the inspector comes again and this time he decides some other little thing needs to be changed and the electrician has to come back out. This has happened with the carpenters also. Because the city does not have a code for the 8' sliding door, we have had to have a garage door company come out and install a "temporary" steel door. Then the inspector comes out and O.K.'s that but decides that because the ceiling is not being finished by the contractor (gypsum installed), he now wants "perlins" placed above the rafters. These are just 2X4's lined up the length of the building every four feet. So, the carpenter goes out and buys some more lumber and is scheduled to place the perlins today. Another inspector shot was that they wanted "hurricane" covers for both of the windows, so now I have ugly bolts sticking out from the trim and two pieces of 1/2" ply to cover the windows with. This is just a game for the inspectors to make $30.00 each time they come out, but it is costing the contractors a lot of money and time, and is extremely frustrating to me. The Gen'l. Contractor hopes that the inspections today will be the end of it. We finally got the electrical final inspection O.K.'ed and now only need the building inspector to sign off, which we are hoping for this afternoon. Then, the garage man has to come back out and remove the steel garage door, and the builders have to remove the ugly bolts for the "hurricane shutters", fill them and repaint and it will be all over. Hopefully by tomorrow I will have the shop to myself. I do not fault the builders at all, as everyone who has looked at the work, or commented on the pics that I have posted, feels that the construction is exemplary. It is just an inspection thing. We could not get a final sign off on the plans with the building department last Thursday because the "computer is down" while they switch over to a new system. If there was a way to delay the final O.K. the city found it. Maybe this week I will finally have the temporary toilet that is at my driveway entrance removed. Once that darn thing is gone, I will know that it is finally over. I have managed to build a worktable and get some of the machinery in, but can't do any wall insulation, wall covering, attic flooring, etc. until all inspections are done. I will celebrate big when it is all over, and all the interruptions are over with.


I guess you didn't grease enough palms the first time around so they kept coming back. When I built my shop I have one inspector check the underground connection to the electric meter and that was it. What's that old saying: Just be glad you're not getting all the government you're paying for. Sounds like you are getting more than you deserve or need.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*Ongoing Saga*

Well, we're at the "Final Inspection" tomorrow. We've had two inspections since I last had a blog entry and of course, they found two more small things for the carpenters to do.
We did get final approval on the electrical. The city has given us a final on the plans. Now, we just need the final on the carpentry. The GC is very upset, however, I have resolved myself to endless inspections and endless interruptions, so I am no longer anxious about the matter. I guess I have partially given up. I did get my Unisaw into the shop (and out of the garage) and have done the maintenance. The top was a little rusted, but lemon juice and a final application of that ole standby naval jelly worked fine. A final application of Boeshield and I'm set to go. It looks fine in the shop. I intend to make an extension table soon, and also a sharpening station. But if we do actually pass the Final tomorrow, I will head off to the local BORG and get some insulation and an air conditioner so that I can get ready to cover the inside walls. I also want to make a walkway and storage bin floor for the attic. It will be wonderful to not have carpenters, etc. interrupting and to be able to get about making it a real woodshop.

My old Makita drill finally gave out, after 8 years of good service, and I was pleased to see the new DeWalt on my doorstep this evening. I've been working with an old corded drill for the past couple of weeks (the DeWalt was on backorder) and I'm so very tired of looking for that darn key. Drill keys are like pencils, they just have a way of disappearing. I solved both problems, I've gone "keyless" and I bought a whole box of pencils which I have scattered around.

Putting up the cyclone dust collector turned into quite an ordeal. There was not quite enough room in the corner rafters where I wanted to put it, so we had to move out one bay. That darn motor is one heavy dude, but it is up now, and the job looks professional.

Incase anyone is wondering, the drill press is still in the house. I actually may move it to the shop tomorrow. The room will not look quite the same without it !

I bought a Merlin Splitter for the Unisaw and am anxious to install it. I refuse to spend the big bucks it would cost for one of those overhead dust collectors for the blade area, so I want to see if I can come up with a home-made thingy which will work well and not look bad. We'll see. That's down the road a bit, as for now, I'll put up with the blade dust for a while.

Well, that's the news for now. I sure hope we pass the inspection tomorrow. The GC did all the little spackling and painting touch-up today, and removed the pile of garbage, so the place is looking much better. However, we still have the "temporary garage door" to remove.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Ongoing Saga*
> 
> Well, we're at the "Final Inspection" tomorrow. We've had two inspections since I last had a blog entry and of course, they found two more small things for the carpenters to do.
> We did get final approval on the electrical. The city has given us a final on the plans. Now, we just need the final on the carpentry. The GC is very upset, however, I have resolved myself to endless inspections and endless interruptions, so I am no longer anxious about the matter. I guess I have partially given up. I did get my Unisaw into the shop (and out of the garage) and have done the maintenance. The top was a little rusted, but lemon juice and a final application of that ole standby naval jelly worked fine. A final application of Boeshield and I'm set to go. It looks fine in the shop. I intend to make an extension table soon, and also a sharpening station. But if we do actually pass the Final tomorrow, I will head off to the local BORG and get some insulation and an air conditioner so that I can get ready to cover the inside walls. I also want to make a walkway and storage bin floor for the attic. It will be wonderful to not have carpenters, etc. interrupting and to be able to get about making it a real woodshop.
> ...


Sounds like you've got it under control! Maybe those inspectors will get off their power trip and give you the final. Keep us posted.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Ongoing Saga*
> 
> Well, we're at the "Final Inspection" tomorrow. We've had two inspections since I last had a blog entry and of course, they found two more small things for the carpenters to do.
> We did get final approval on the electrical. The city has given us a final on the plans. Now, we just need the final on the carpentry. The GC is very upset, however, I have resolved myself to endless inspections and endless interruptions, so I am no longer anxious about the matter. I guess I have partially given up. I did get my Unisaw into the shop (and out of the garage) and have done the maintenance. The top was a little rusted, but lemon juice and a final application of that ole standby naval jelly worked fine. A final application of Boeshield and I'm set to go. It looks fine in the shop. I intend to make an extension table soon, and also a sharpening station. But if we do actually pass the Final tomorrow, I will head off to the local BORG and get some insulation and an air conditioner so that I can get ready to cover the inside walls. I also want to make a walkway and storage bin floor for the attic. It will be wonderful to not have carpenters, etc. interrupting and to be able to get about making it a real woodshop.
> ...


They are going to be running out of problems to find. (After a while). Home it all comes to a crashing end soon. Maybe thats not the correct choice of words. LOL


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Ongoing Saga*
> 
> Well, we're at the "Final Inspection" tomorrow. We've had two inspections since I last had a blog entry and of course, they found two more small things for the carpenters to do.
> We did get final approval on the electrical. The city has given us a final on the plans. Now, we just need the final on the carpentry. The GC is very upset, however, I have resolved myself to endless inspections and endless interruptions, so I am no longer anxious about the matter. I guess I have partially given up. I did get my Unisaw into the shop (and out of the garage) and have done the maintenance. The top was a little rusted, but lemon juice and a final application of that ole standby naval jelly worked fine. A final application of Boeshield and I'm set to go. It looks fine in the shop. I intend to make an extension table soon, and also a sharpening station. But if we do actually pass the Final tomorrow, I will head off to the local BORG and get some insulation and an air conditioner so that I can get ready to cover the inside walls. I also want to make a walkway and storage bin floor for the attic. It will be wonderful to not have carpenters, etc. interrupting and to be able to get about making it a real woodshop.
> ...


fingers and toes still crossed, although that didn't seem to be much of a help last time.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*Well, Another Problem (?) is Found !*

Surprise! Surprise! The inspector found another problem that he just happened to miss on his previous 5 visits! This time, the step into the building is too high. So the contractor has to come back out and throw some dirt under the entry door. I called the city to complain about this redundant, stupid, wasteful process but of course after sitting on hold for about 20 minutes, the phone was answered by someone's recorder. I did leave a message, but have little faith that it will help. And, I first called the GC office to ask if it would be alright to call the city and was told it was O.K. Now, on a subsequent call to the GC I am told that "we don't want to make the inspector mad" so I should hold off complaining until everything is done. My question is just which year do they think that everything will be done?

I am so upset I could spit nails with more force than a nail gun!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Well, Another Problem (?) is Found !*
> 
> Surprise! Surprise! The inspector found another problem that he just happened to miss on his previous 5 visits! This time, the step into the building is too high. So the contractor has to come back out and throw some dirt under the entry door. I called the city to complain about this redundant, stupid, wasteful process but of course after sitting on hold for about 20 minutes, the phone was answered by someone's recorder. I did leave a message, but have little faith that it will help. And, I first called the GC office to ask if it would be alright to call the city and was told it was O.K. Now, on a subsequent call to the GC I am told that "we don't want to make the inspector mad" so I should hold off complaining until everything is done. My question is just which year do they think that everything will be done?
> 
> I am so upset I could spit nails with more force than a nail gun!


Next time tell you to give you the certificate and you will make sure that the problem is corrected.

Idiots.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Well, Another Problem (?) is Found !*
> 
> Surprise! Surprise! The inspector found another problem that he just happened to miss on his previous 5 visits! This time, the step into the building is too high. So the contractor has to come back out and throw some dirt under the entry door. I called the city to complain about this redundant, stupid, wasteful process but of course after sitting on hold for about 20 minutes, the phone was answered by someone's recorder. I did leave a message, but have little faith that it will help. And, I first called the GC office to ask if it would be alright to call the city and was told it was O.K. Now, on a subsequent call to the GC I am told that "we don't want to make the inspector mad" so I should hold off complaining until everything is done. My question is just which year do they think that everything will be done?
> 
> I am so upset I could spit nails with more force than a nail gun!


When I bought my home there were two items that had never had the final inspection. The previous owner had failed to get that done, or the GC or who ever. But, it was my responsibility to get it done. One was the Glass solarium where the hot tub was. We had owned the house for 1 year and don't know how long it had been completed before we bought it.

The electrical inspectior came out and saw a ceiling fan with a light over the hot tum. He said, "your not suppose to have an electric fan over a hot tub. But, if the electrician put it in, it must be ok." Passed.

On the workshop which had never had an electric inspection and final inspection. I called the builder and he said. "It was never inspected, llet me come over and check it out because I don't like failed inspections, then I'll call for the inspection."

Of course I had added another circuit panel and about 10 circuits after I bought the home and I was setting up the workshop with all of my tools. The electrician came and I told him I added another panel. He checked it out and found that I used too large a wire on one of the circuits, so he replaced the wire. Cost $100.00 but it passed.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Well, Another Problem (?) is Found !*
> 
> Surprise! Surprise! The inspector found another problem that he just happened to miss on his previous 5 visits! This time, the step into the building is too high. So the contractor has to come back out and throw some dirt under the entry door. I called the city to complain about this redundant, stupid, wasteful process but of course after sitting on hold for about 20 minutes, the phone was answered by someone's recorder. I did leave a message, but have little faith that it will help. And, I first called the GC office to ask if it would be alright to call the city and was told it was O.K. Now, on a subsequent call to the GC I am told that "we don't want to make the inspector mad" so I should hold off complaining until everything is done. My question is just which year do they think that everything will be done?
> 
> I am so upset I could spit nails with more force than a nail gun!


As someone else pointed out in an earlier post, these gentlemen are just trying to justify their reason for being. At any rate Calgirl, take heart that the fiasco is almost at an end.

Wait! I'm trying to get the thought of Karson in a hot tub out of my mind! Ahhhhhhhhhhh. ;-)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *Well, Another Problem (?) is Found !*
> 
> Surprise! Surprise! The inspector found another problem that he just happened to miss on his previous 5 visits! This time, the step into the building is too high. So the contractor has to come back out and throw some dirt under the entry door. I called the city to complain about this redundant, stupid, wasteful process but of course after sitting on hold for about 20 minutes, the phone was answered by someone's recorder. I did leave a message, but have little faith that it will help. And, I first called the GC office to ask if it would be alright to call the city and was told it was O.K. Now, on a subsequent call to the GC I am told that "we don't want to make the inspector mad" so I should hold off complaining until everything is done. My question is just which year do they think that everything will be done?
> 
> I am so upset I could spit nails with more force than a nail gun!


Takes all the ackes and pains out. My wife wants to know why we had never bought one. Of course it's nice having it inside. The hot tub keeps the glass room at about 54 deg during the winter. You don't have to be Scandinavian to enjoy it.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Well, Another Problem (?) is Found !*
> 
> Surprise! Surprise! The inspector found another problem that he just happened to miss on his previous 5 visits! This time, the step into the building is too high. So the contractor has to come back out and throw some dirt under the entry door. I called the city to complain about this redundant, stupid, wasteful process but of course after sitting on hold for about 20 minutes, the phone was answered by someone's recorder. I did leave a message, but have little faith that it will help. And, I first called the GC office to ask if it would be alright to call the city and was told it was O.K. Now, on a subsequent call to the GC I am told that "we don't want to make the inspector mad" so I should hold off complaining until everything is done. My question is just which year do they think that everything will be done?
> 
> I am so upset I could spit nails with more force than a nail gun!


Just teasin ya big guy. They are great for aches and pains as you say, especially as we get older.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Well, Another Problem (?) is Found !*
> 
> Surprise! Surprise! The inspector found another problem that he just happened to miss on his previous 5 visits! This time, the step into the building is too high. So the contractor has to come back out and throw some dirt under the entry door. I called the city to complain about this redundant, stupid, wasteful process but of course after sitting on hold for about 20 minutes, the phone was answered by someone's recorder. I did leave a message, but have little faith that it will help. And, I first called the GC office to ask if it would be alright to call the city and was told it was O.K. Now, on a subsequent call to the GC I am told that "we don't want to make the inspector mad" so I should hold off complaining until everything is done. My question is just which year do they think that everything will be done?
> 
> I am so upset I could spit nails with more force than a nail gun!


What,Chip, first you call Karson fat and then you call him old?? Boy that's flirtin' with danger.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Well, Another Problem (?) is Found !*
> 
> Surprise! Surprise! The inspector found another problem that he just happened to miss on his previous 5 visits! This time, the step into the building is too high. So the contractor has to come back out and throw some dirt under the entry door. I called the city to complain about this redundant, stupid, wasteful process but of course after sitting on hold for about 20 minutes, the phone was answered by someone's recorder. I did leave a message, but have little faith that it will help. And, I first called the GC office to ask if it would be alright to call the city and was told it was O.K. Now, on a subsequent call to the GC I am told that "we don't want to make the inspector mad" so I should hold off complaining until everything is done. My question is just which year do they think that everything will be done?
> 
> I am so upset I could spit nails with more force than a nail gun!


Just keep on plugging Calgirl. Once that inspector figures out that there isn't anything coming his way, he will give up and finally quit wasting everyone's time - you will finaly pass the inspection. My oldest son built a new two story house across the street from me about 3 years ago (yes, he and his wife and my granddaughter moved in with us for almost a year). Getting the house past the inspector was a nightmare! It took almost 3 months AFTER it was completed to get everything passed finally.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Well, Another Problem (?) is Found !*
> 
> Surprise! Surprise! The inspector found another problem that he just happened to miss on his previous 5 visits! This time, the step into the building is too high. So the contractor has to come back out and throw some dirt under the entry door. I called the city to complain about this redundant, stupid, wasteful process but of course after sitting on hold for about 20 minutes, the phone was answered by someone's recorder. I did leave a message, but have little faith that it will help. And, I first called the GC office to ask if it would be alright to call the city and was told it was O.K. Now, on a subsequent call to the GC I am told that "we don't want to make the inspector mad" so I should hold off complaining until everything is done. My question is just which year do they think that everything will be done?
> 
> I am so upset I could spit nails with more force than a nail gun!


thank goodness for this blog-you have the entire process recorded.
So, as soon as you get the pass, do the chain of complaint line-the inspectors report to someone… and then to someone who can make a difference with the system. Someone has to make this stop so the next people don't have to endure the same thing. Your local government official should be informed - they have the power to change policies-and your local newspaper-the readers (we, the people) have a lot of power. It's time to speak up. 
If nothing else, the inspectors aren't doing their job right if they just noticed something … it should have all been noticed on the plans and if not, on their first visit.

When we put our addition on the house our builders said, "don't worry about the inspector, he'll see it and he'll be stopping by, don't worry." He did.. don't think he said anything nor did I hear back from him. But, in hindsight, I wish he had been there keeping an eye on the builders. We've had a few problems that might have been fixed before the builders left. Inspectors serve a good purpose-if they don't lose sight of their goal.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *Well, Another Problem (?) is Found !*
> 
> Surprise! Surprise! The inspector found another problem that he just happened to miss on his previous 5 visits! This time, the step into the building is too high. So the contractor has to come back out and throw some dirt under the entry door. I called the city to complain about this redundant, stupid, wasteful process but of course after sitting on hold for about 20 minutes, the phone was answered by someone's recorder. I did leave a message, but have little faith that it will help. And, I first called the GC office to ask if it would be alright to call the city and was told it was O.K. Now, on a subsequent call to the GC I am told that "we don't want to make the inspector mad" so I should hold off complaining until everything is done. My question is just which year do they think that everything will be done?
> 
> I am so upset I could spit nails with more force than a nail gun!


5 inspections is 4 too many. I told ya, this guy's scammin' you all. Remember, he inspects for other people too. How many others are going thru this crap?

Since you called his boss (and got nothing) maybe you should just call the local news. They just love exposing these crooks. Our local news team even has a fancy name…The I-Team! You might want to call the cops too. There are people who investigate white collar crime.

I'm sorry you have to go thru this. You're spittin nails. Stop that! It's unladylike!


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*

Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Yay! A collective cheer goes up from LumberJocks all around the world!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


well thank goodness!!!! Phew.. I can finally breathe again and sleep nights
That was agonizing, these past few weeks.. yikes.

Congratulations. We need to have an LJ party!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Break out the Kool-ade and pretzels!!! Yea Rah!!!!


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Wow !!!!! You ought to see…....the whole neighborhood has put up red and green flashing lights to help me celebrate!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Congratulations. I've been following your progress with a mix of envy and sympathy. I can only wish for a shop like yours, so I am quite jealous. However, I can only imagine the frusrtration you've described. Nothing left but to have at it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


haha re: neighbourhood .. I bet they've even brought some wood into their homes and put lights on it as well!!

(reminds me of my wedding anniversary (May 20th)... on the Monday, here in Canada, everyone would set off fireworks to celebrate with us!)


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Congratulations! That is terrific!!! Now, please let us see the shop as you put things in their place. BUT, take your time - I *still* must install the permanent DC system, as I had to play with the layout for many months.

Well done!!!


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Fantastic!!!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


HURRAY!!!


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Calgirl, the lighting comment is toooo funny. Congrats on your shop!!


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


WOOT! Congratulations! Now you can start having officially sanctioned fun, instead of that bootleg fun you've been having!


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Just in time for the Holiday Season. I could almost hear a sigh of relief when I saw your Dream Shop posting #17.

Congratulations on completing your shop to the point of occupancy. It's yours to do what you want with it. Enjoy and make many beautiful things. I look forward to seeing your projects.

Dalec


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Congratulations. Now get to work. Not much time for the contest entry.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


congrats !! now for that fine layer of sawdust that peter loves on his coffee !! have fun


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Hip, hip, hurray!

Thanks for including us in your celebration!


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


That's great! I think that everyone can breath now. It's been pretty hard walking with the toes crossed. Not to mention getting my shoes on.
(LOL)
Now have some fun!
God bless


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


What a dilemma.

Calgirl got her shop for Christmas. That's off the list.

Now she has to figure out what she needs to fill the shop. I'm sure the drill press is on the way out of the house.
'Tis the season to be jolly. (Dang it those are planer shipes.)
Deck the walls with boughs of holly. (Let's connect those dust collector pipes.)
Don we now our gay apparel. (And don't forget those safety glasses)
Troll the ancient Yuletide carol (We don't have a Carol, we have a Betsy and a Debbie and a Karson and … well Merry Christmas to all and I'm going to retire to my shop)


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Congratulations. Work Safe. Have Fun. Make lot's of saw dust and send pictures. Happy Holidays.


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Excellent news. Glad you've finally escaped the bureaucratic maze.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Yippee! Let me know when you're ready for a *2008* Ms. Debbie P Shop Inspection and Tour. Then you'll get inspected by a seasoned, honest professional (at no additional cost to you!). Driveway privy not required.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Congrats on final inspection. Its going to be great to have all that space.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


FINALLY! Now I want to see some projects posted ASAP…. and some pics of the finished shop.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Whoa DocK !! I've got a ceiling and walls to insulate, and cover. I've got the DC system to hook up and all the shop furniture to build. Not to mention the compressed air system, and a closet for the cyclone. I have to pick out colors and curtains. There's a storage system for the wood, and….....I've got to do the maintenance on all my equipment…......... and I have to sleep !


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


C'mon Calgirl - we thought you'd be so psyched, you wouldn't sleep again until everything was in it's place!


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Peter, I should be, but the inspections took soooooo long to complete that I had moments when all the construction people had left to mess around inside the shop. I just could not do anything to the walls or ceiling, but I built a work table, and generally got used to having my dream shop. It's all the inspectors fault for dulling my glee ! As it begins to take shape, I am sure I will become hyped again. Right now, it's too cold to go shopping for the insulation….....we're not used to freezing weather in Florida…...so I'm working on the attic storage and the dust system. I have a BIG decision to make also…....I'll post about it this evening.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Glad for ya!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Good for you - what a *CHRIST*mas present. Now it's time to start some projects and get them posted. I suspect that the majority of the first projects will be shop projects )


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


haha love how you slipped in the "colour and curtains" on the list.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


No Debbie it was Color not Colour. You did get the curtins right though. And I noticed it. I was wondering how I could get her to come to my shop and put up curtins.. It might hide the cobwebs in the windows.

I did get 200 gallons of propane delivered today, so I guess I'm ready for winter.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


oh don't talk to me about propane!! 
Our fireplace came last Tuesday (as did the propane tank) ... they were to fill it by the end of the week (it was brought with 10% in it)... Friday.. nothing; Saturday - nothing. 
Monday: ran out of propane.. called "he'll be there today".. Tuesday, no propane… "he'll be there today"... no propane. Today I find out what the problem is because there is another company just 10 minutes away in another village that I can use. ... Good thing I'm hot under the collar because it is cold in here!

(oh and re: colour, *U* are correct…)hehe


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


I'm glad that's over for you . 
I agonized with your every post.

Best of luck with your new digs.

Bob


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


Now that the bureaucrats are done with their inspections better call Doug and have Ms Debbie drop by with the clipboard so you can get your LJ certification.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *WE PASSED FINAL INSPECTION !!*
> 
> Thanks all for the crossed eyes, toes, and fingers…....we finally did it ! All I have now is the temporary garage door removal, the infamous toilet at the end of my driveway, and maybe some sodding of the damaged lawn.


We'd be sure and bring the Sherwin-Williams swatch book and some bolts of material from Hanover Fabrics. What table pads will you order for the table saw? Big Grin. Take your time and savor every moment, Calgirl. I'm just glad the travail is over.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*In Case Your Wondering......*

I've been hanging insulation and putting up OSB behind where the Cyclone will hang. We haven't put the cone up yet because it would make it difficult to finish the wall behind. So tomorrow we'll finish the cyclone and I'll show pics…Mike and I decided we would brag on our professional job and offer to install anyone's for the price of a plane ticket and a thousand dollars, plus a liberal expense account !! It has been a bear because of the way we hung it, but we are both happy with the results. We did plug it in once for a very short burst and it blew crud all over the shop and in our eyes….but it worked….and that's what we wanted to know.

I hit the edge of my thumb with a hammer and hope I don't loose my nail…..kinda embarrassing for a seasoned woodworker !! Maybe for Christmas I'll get a nail gun, or better yet, maybe someone will finish the walls of the shop for me ~

I was going to put Christmas lights on the construction privy at the end of the driveway, but they removed it the morning I had planned the endeavor…...would have been funny I think. A big wreath and some flashing lights…...maybe it is just my warped sense of humor….probably would have been fined by the Homeowner's Association…...

The construction guys are to appear again tomorrow to finish up all odds and ends and collect the remaining $4,000.00 that I owe. They can't fool me….it's really about getting the money…....I ought to serve egg nog to celebrate the final inspection. They were a great crew and a fine company. I have a defective "picker" so I was very surprised to be pleased with the company I chose. Maybe my defective "picker" only applies to love relationships!! Been nice if it had been the other way around !

That's all for now….maybe some pics soon.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *In Case Your Wondering......*
> 
> I've been hanging insulation and putting up OSB behind where the Cyclone will hang. We haven't put the cone up yet because it would make it difficult to finish the wall behind. So tomorrow we'll finish the cyclone and I'll show pics…Mike and I decided we would brag on our professional job and offer to install anyone's for the price of a plane ticket and a thousand dollars, plus a liberal expense account !! It has been a bear because of the way we hung it, but we are both happy with the results. We did plug it in once for a very short burst and it blew crud all over the shop and in our eyes….but it worked….and that's what we wanted to know.
> 
> ...


Make them help you hang the CURTAINS!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Calgirl said:


> *In Case Your Wondering......*
> 
> I've been hanging insulation and putting up OSB behind where the Cyclone will hang. We haven't put the cone up yet because it would make it difficult to finish the wall behind. So tomorrow we'll finish the cyclone and I'll show pics…Mike and I decided we would brag on our professional job and offer to install anyone's for the price of a plane ticket and a thousand dollars, plus a liberal expense account !! It has been a bear because of the way we hung it, but we are both happy with the results. We did plug it in once for a very short burst and it blew crud all over the shop and in our eyes….but it worked….and that's what we wanted to know.
> 
> ...


Is the new door in. Don't pay until it's hung.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *In Case Your Wondering......*
> 
> I've been hanging insulation and putting up OSB behind where the Cyclone will hang. We haven't put the cone up yet because it would make it difficult to finish the wall behind. So tomorrow we'll finish the cyclone and I'll show pics…Mike and I decided we would brag on our professional job and offer to install anyone's for the price of a plane ticket and a thousand dollars, plus a liberal expense account !! It has been a bear because of the way we hung it, but we are both happy with the results. We did plug it in once for a very short burst and it blew crud all over the shop and in our eyes….but it worked….and that's what we wanted to know.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the pics, really excited for you.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Calgirl said:


> *In Case Your Wondering......*
> 
> I've been hanging insulation and putting up OSB behind where the Cyclone will hang. We haven't put the cone up yet because it would make it difficult to finish the wall behind. So tomorrow we'll finish the cyclone and I'll show pics…Mike and I decided we would brag on our professional job and offer to install anyone's for the price of a plane ticket and a thousand dollars, plus a liberal expense account !! It has been a bear because of the way we hung it, but we are both happy with the results. We did plug it in once for a very short burst and it blew crud all over the shop and in our eyes….but it worked….and that's what we wanted to know.
> 
> ...


love schmove….... your shop is perfect, right??


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Calgirl said:


> *In Case Your Wondering......*
> 
> I've been hanging insulation and putting up OSB behind where the Cyclone will hang. We haven't put the cone up yet because it would make it difficult to finish the wall behind. So tomorrow we'll finish the cyclone and I'll show pics…Mike and I decided we would brag on our professional job and offer to install anyone's for the price of a plane ticket and a thousand dollars, plus a liberal expense account !! It has been a bear because of the way we hung it, but we are both happy with the results. We did plug it in once for a very short burst and it blew crud all over the shop and in our eyes….but it worked….and that's what we wanted to know.
> 
> ...


Hey Calgirl,

I love that name. Phones are one of the responsibilities I had in the Navy and a couple of jobs after. I understand your excitement over finally getting your shop. I just built mine and am still hanging OSB and insulating. Looking forward to the pics. Congratulations!


----------

